# Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05



## Dorschi (12. November 2004)

So Leute hier kommt der Mega- Abstaubethread aus den AAl, Mefo, und so weiter Foren
Nee Ihr und ich sollt natürlich nur auf dem Laufenden bleiben, was so in Sachen Quappen geht.


Datum: 
Angelmethode: 
Köder: 
Wetter: 
Wasser/Tiefe: 
Wo: 
Untergrund: 
Beißzeit: 
Fisch: 
Sonstiges: 


Also tippt Euch mal schön die Finger wund und vor allem  !!!!   Nich schummeln!!!!

Ich wette ja, unser Wettangler mit V ist einer der Ersten, die sich hier verewigen! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Veit (12. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Nee Dorschi, ich kann hier nix vermelden, weil ich heute -man mag es kaum glauben- nicht angeln war und meine Geburtstags-Quappe dieses Jahr deshalb im Wasser bleiben darf. War heute leider den ganzen Nachmittag bei nem Schulfest als "Küchenchef" eingespannt und will jetzt noch mit ein paar Freunden reinfeiern. 
Aber nächste Woche will ich dann auch endlich mal ein paar Quappen abstauben. Hab jetzt auch ne sehr tiefe Stelle an einem Seitenarm der Saale entdeckt, wo ich mir fast sicher bin, dass dort was zu holen ist.


----------



## tanner (13. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Veit! Noch Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag- Gesundheit und immer interessantes Angeln.


----------



## Veit (13. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Tanner, ich hab doch heute!!! Aber trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## tanner (14. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Elbe: 17:30-21.15 Uhr 
Köder: Wurm auf 2 Ruten
2 Bisse - eine Güster das Ergebnis- es hat sich keine Quappe sehen lassen- 
Luft  ca: 1-2°C 
Wasser: 5.3°C


----------



## räucherheinz (15. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Leine:18.30-21.30
Köder:Wurm-Fetzen Kombi mit Lockstoff
Luft:2Grad
Wasser:?
Ergebnis:1Aal,60cm gegen 20.00Uhr,4 weitere Bisse,aber leider noch(!!!)keine Quappe
Taugt Lebertran wirklich zum Quappenangeln?Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## Counter-Striker (15. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Die Quappe ist doch wie ein Aal im Fressverhalten oder ? Kann ich da dann mein Aallockstoff benutzen ?


----------



## räucherheinz (15. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Klar geht das!Hab ich letztes Jahr auch immer gemacht!Zumindest schreckt es die Quappe nicht ab!Hab aber jetzt irgendwas von Lebertran gelesen,würd mich doch mal interessieren!


----------



## räucherheinz (16. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Wat is nu mit Lebertran?Will heut abed los und müsste dann noch vorher zur Apotheke und mir das Zeug besorgen!Hilfts oder nicht? #c


----------



## Rossitc (16. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Datum:             05.11.04
Angelmethode:   Grundangeln
Köder:              Tauwurm
Wetter:             bedeckt
Wasser/Tiefe:     leicht getrübt,  1,50 m Tiefe
Wo:                  Ranna , Auslauf E-Werk
Untergrund:        steinig, sandig
Beißzeit:            17.30 h
Fisch:               Quappe   39 cm lang, 320 Gramm schwer
                       vorher eine Regenbogenforelle mit 27 cm

Sonstiges:         Meine allererste Quappe überhaupt nach vielen erfolglosen Versuchen, sogar 2 x im März am Walchensee (2003 + 2004) gewesen
Statt in 350 km Entfernung im Forellenbach  (20 Km Entfernung)geangelt und Glück gehabt

Foto im Anhang


----------



## Rossitc (16. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Datum: 07.11.04
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: klar und kalt
Wasser/Tiefe: leicht getrübt, 1,50 m Tiefe
Wo: Ranna , Auslauf E-Werk
Untergrund: steinig, sandig
Beißzeit: 18.30 h
Fisch: Quappe 40 cm lang, 340 Gramm schwer

Sonstiges:  meine 2. Quappe gleich hinterher, am selben Platz gefangen wie die erste


----------



## Counter-Striker (16. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Wooow , Super und Petri zum Fang !!!!! Einzigartiger Fisch !


----------



## Rossitc (17. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

3 weitere Versuche in der Ranna,

am 8.11. kein Fischkontakt,
am 12.11.  1 Quappe verloren
am 15.11.  1 Biss verpennt
heute probier ichs trotzdem wieder

Gruß
Rossi


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

richtig emsiger Quappenfischer wa ? Leider habe ich nicht so viel Zeit zum Quappenfischen .........


----------



## Franz_16 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

dann sollte ich wohl morgen auch mal losziehen  

zum ersten Ansitz der Saison 

werde euch berichten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hatte gestern meinen ersten Versuch für diese Saison gehabt. Leider ohne Erfolg. 
Ich hoffe aber mal das es noch wird. Leider haben wir seit diesem Jahr im Dez. und Jan. Schonzeit. :r


----------



## Rossitc (17. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo Quappenfreunde,

bin gerade völlig durchnässt vom 6. Ansitz zurückgekommen und kann folgende Angaben machen:

Datum:              17.11.04
Angelmethode:    Grundangeln
Köder:               Tauwurm  mit Aallockstoff
Wetter:              Nieselregen, + 3 Grad
Wasser/Tiefe:      leicht trüb,  ca. 1,50 m
Wo:                   Rannabach, E-Werkauslauf
Untergrund:        Steinig, sandig
Beißzeit:            18.35h
Fisch:               Quappe  50 cm, 640 Gramm, die dritte in meinem Leben
innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen
Sonstiges:    hab bis Schonzeitanfang nur noch ca. 2 Wochen Zeit und werde es noch das eine oder andere Mal versuchen

Foto folgt morgen

Gruß Rossitc #h 
Quappenfan


----------



## Flußbarschfan (17. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

#6 Glückwunsch! Ich versuche seit 2 Jahren mein Glück im Raum Ingolstadt und hatte bis dato keinen Erfolg. In früheren Jahren war ich oft an der Oder fischen - da gibts Quappen bis zu 75cm - das macht Spass!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Rossitc (18. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo, hab gerade die versprochenen Fotos zum gestrigen Fang der 
50er Quappe bei meinem Beitrag Nr. 17 eingestellt!!
Wenn ich überlege wie oft ich am Walchensee (2 mal) gefroren hab, ohne einen einzigen Biss, dann muss ich mich echt fragen, warum ich nicht schon letztes Jahr an unserem Vereinsgewässer Rannabach geangelt hab, wo ich doch Jahreskarteninhaber bin und vom Forellenangeln noch ca. 25 Fangtage übrig hab ( jetzt mittlerweile 6 weniger).
Umso erstaunlicher ist das ganze, da wir die Quappen in dem Gewässer nicht besetzten, es sind also Quappen entweder von der Donau aufgestiegen oder von den Österreichern im Unterlauf besetzt, aber eher ersteres.

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Rossitc (18. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Flussbarschfan
Vielen Dank!
Natürlich würde ich auch gerne an der Oder auf Großquappen angeln, allerdings ist mir der Weg zu weit, vielleicht wenn wir hier Schonzeit haben (Dez/Jan), bin ja jetzt richtig Ruttenfieber infiziert.
Es ist allerdings auch was tolles, an einer 2,10 m Spinnangel von Sportex mit 18er Schnur und kleiner Rolle im Forellenbach Quappen mit 40 -50 cm zu fangen.
Es sind einfach tolle Fische, die nicht so leicht zu fangen sind, man braucht viel Glück und muss total witterungsbeständig sein, aber eine Quappe ist der richtige Lohn für solche Beharrlichkeit.

Gruß
Rossitc #h 

P.S.

wie siehts eigentlich bei den restlichen Quappenhuntern aus????


----------



## Rossitc (18. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Wo bleiben denn eure Fangergebnisse??
Ich dachte Franz16 war vorgestern auf Quappen aus und die Oder, bzw. Elbe Fischer sind auch schon unterwegs.
Ich würde gerne mehr Vergleichsmöglichkeiten haben!!!!

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Rossitc
Ich bin Elbfischer und gehe am Wochenende auf Quappen in der Elbe ........
Ich berichte auf alle fälle ........


----------



## Rossitc (18. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker

Viel Glück und Petri, freu mich schon auf die nächste Quappen-Verhaftung!!!

Ich werd morgen mit meinem Angelkumpel Günter den Hechten in unserem Vereinsgewässer Rannasee nachstellen.
Ich weiss von verbürgten Fängen, wonach ein Vereinsmitglied mehrere Hechte über 1 m erbeutet hat, den größten vor 2 Wochen mit 1,40 m Länge....
Es gibt auch Berichte von anderen Anglern die während der Allerheiligenferien 
bis zu 10 Hechte erbeuten konnten.
Dass der Rannasee ein Top-Hechtgewäser ist, hab ich selbst erlebt, als ich im Mai meinen ersten maßigen Hecht seit 15 Jahren gefangen hab.
Seitdem hab ichs nur 2 mal vergeblich im Mai versucht, doch morgen gehts ab.....
Übrigens versuche ich morgen abends die Quappen im See zu finden und ich hab da so eine Ahnung.....

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich war heute unterwegs.... 
Kalte Finger sonst nix  

War sinnlos da zu angeln, hatt nur Bleie bis 80 dabei... die hats mir weggespült, sonst angel ich da mit 20-30g :q Bei uns gehts wettermäßig richtig rund z.Zt... 

Mal schauen vielleicht gehts morgen nochmal los


----------



## Veit (18. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich hab es jetzt schon mindestens 10 Mal innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen an der Saale und Weißen Elster auf Quappen probiert. Ergebnis: garnix
Teilweise war ich an drei verschiedenen Stellen pro Abend, aber nirgends hat es zumindest bis heute mal wirklich gut gebissen. Meistens gab es nicht mal nen Zupfer, wenn doch, dann waren es höchstwahrscheinlich Döbel, weil man die an den jeweiligen Stellen auch sonst in rauhen Mengen gefangen hat.
Heute erstmals ein Hoffnungs. Ich war unterhalb eines Saalewehrs angeln. Gefangen habe ich zwar erneut nix, aber es gab immerhin fünf Bisse. Da ich an dieser Stelle bisher die meisten Quappen in meinem Leben gefangen habe und nie Beifänge hatte, denke ich es waren auch diesmal welche. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum nicht mal eine hängengeblieben ist, eigentlich schlucken Quappen den Köder ja immer gleich tief.


----------



## Rakim (19. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich würde ich auch gerne an der Oder auf Großquappen angeln, allerdings ist mir der Weg zu weit, vielleicht wenn wir hier Schonzeit haben (Dez/Jan), bin ja jetzt richtig Ruttenfieber infiziert.
> Es ist allerdings auch was tolles, an einer 2,10 m Spinnangel von Sportex mit 18er Schnur und kleiner Rolle im Forellenbach Quappen mit 40 -50 cm zu fangen.
> Es sind einfach tolle Fische, die nicht so leicht zu fangen sind, man braucht viel Glück und muss total witterungsbeständig sein, aber eine Quappe ist der richtige Lohn für solche Beharrlichkeit.


Mit de Ausrüstung kannst du es an der Oder aber voll vergessen.:q 
Am besten angelt man mit einer Brandungsrute (steil aufgestellt)
und Bleien ab 100g.
Ich werde es morgen probieren, und kann dann berichten.
Ich glaube aber irgendwie das es sich noch nicht lohnt.#d 
Aber mal sehen, es soll ja schön kalt werden.#6 
Mfg Matze


----------



## Counter-Striker (19. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Ich versuche es dann morgen Abend in der Elbe/Zollelbe , ich angele direkt an der Einfahrt mit 2 Ruten die eine mit ca. 20g die andere mit 120g, eine Rute knall ich an die Strömungskante und die andere in die Zollelbe hier mal ne Skizze ... 
Ist nur schnell gemacht darum so billig:q


----------



## Veit (19. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker: Die Stelle ist auf jeden Fall viel interessanter als die wo ihr beim letzten Mal wart. Wenn ich in Magdeburg wohnen würde, hätte ichs da auf jeden Fall auch schon mal auf Quappen probiert. Falls ihr demnächst mal gut Quappen fangen solltet, komme ich auch mal wieder nach Magdeburg. Die Saale hier in Halle ist wie berichtet quappenmäßig ja bislang recht tot. Letzten Winter wars leider das selbe. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich noch regelmäßig zwei oder drei Quappen pro Abend gefangen, dann kam ein großes Winterhochwasser und seitdem sind sie fast weg. Das ich im letzten Winter an der Saale in Halle bei etlichen gezielten Ansitzen insgesamt nur 2 Quappen gefangen habe, dafür aber 3 im Sommer die zufällig beim Aalangeln gebissen haben, sagt alles. Wirklich gutes Quappenangeln habe ich letzten Winter nur an der Saale in Calbe (letztes Wehr vor der Mündung in die Elbe) erlebt. 
Aber ich gebe nicht auf und will wenigstens eine Quappe in den nächsten Wochen auch hier in HAlle erwischen. 
Dir wünsche ich für deinen Ansitz morgen Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## räucherheinz (19. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hab vorhin in einem Buch über Quappen aus Opas Zeiten gelesen,dass Quappen hervorragend auf Hühnerleber gehen,jedenfalls im ersten Weltkrieg.Hat das schon mal wer ausprobiert?Bräuchte einen Tipp,wie man soetwas Weiches anködert,ohne dass es gleich beim ersten Wurf vom Haken fliegt!


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

vieleicht in Streifen schneiden und dann jeden striefen 2 oder 3 mal auf den haken stecken und dann noch nen schönen Tauwurm dran .......

Ich versuche es lieber mit Tauwurm und Aallockstoff.....

Heute gehts los , ich gucke erstmal ob ich noch ein paar Tauwürmer im Boden finde , wenn nicht dann muss ich wohl welche kaufen |uhoh:


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Juhuu , habe gleich beim ersten Spatenstich 3 fette Würmer gefunden , trotz Schnee und Eis ..... habe wieder 2,50€ gespart#6 

Ich will in ca. 2 Stunden los , ich berichte dann heute oder morgen  

Bis Später#h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Veit; Ich habe den Verlauf der Zollelbe(gesamte Zollelbe) in die Elbe noch einmal in einer Skizze dargestellt. Den Hafen wo die Zollelbe reinverläuft(Großer See) dürfen wir nicht mehr beangeln. Hier ist die Skizze:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Skizze.bmp (46,7 KB)


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

löl , hier nochmal ne Skizze von mir , das gestreifte gebiet hinter der Zollbrücke ist der Winterhafen da ist Angeln verboten das meinte KC #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Och menno wo haste die Skizze den her? Ich muss hier mit unserem Paint-Programm ran


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich muss euch leider enttäuschen :c , ich habe 3 1/2 Stunden an der Zollelbe gesessen dann wurde es mir soooo langweilig ....
Alles fing so an: Ich wollte ja an dieser Stelle wie ich ja auf der obrigen Skizze dargestellt habe , aber als ich da war: 2 meter Mauer , und genau an der Einfahrt trieben große Äste und Baumstämme im Wasser .... na toll etwas weiter in die Zollelbe rein war ein großes Frachtschiff am Ufer angelegt , also noch weiter von der Einfahrt weg ,um so weiter ich mich der Einfahrt entfernte wusste ich das sich die Fangchance immer mehr verschlechtern würde ... als ich dann fast an der Zollbrücke war ,habe ich gesehn das der Wasserpegel gestiegen ist , vor einer Woche war das Wasser nicht so hoch ..... naja also bin ich da runter gegangen und dann nochmal 20m richtung Einfahrt ......
Habe dann 2 Ruten mit Tauwurm und Aallockstoff versehn und dann ausgeworfen dann mit Glocke bestückt ..... nach etwa 1 1/2 stunden hörte ich ein Knall ..... Ich dachte feuerwerk .... aber dann wieder und wieder , das waren Schüsse die kamen vom Schiff was weiter rechts von mir war .... habe mir nichts dabei gedacht#c  .....
Also in ruhe weiter geangelt .............nach 2 stunden war schluss , es war ja so laaaangweilig ganz alleine am Wasser und dann mit dem Gewissen das man hier doch sowieso keine Quappe fangen kann|uhoh:  , dann bin ich los .....
also wer noch genaueres wissen möchte hier:

Datum: 20.11.04
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm mit Aallockstoff
Wetter: bewölkt , trocken , sehr starker Westwind
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe, 1,50 m - 2 m Tiefe
Wo: Zollelbe / Magdeburg
Untergrund: K.A
Beißzeit: -----
Fisch: war nicht in Sicht .....


Ich werde aber am Donnerstag mit 2 Kumpels an der Stromelbe angeln , da wirds wenigstens nicht langweilig ........


----------



## tanner (20. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Datum: 20.11.04
Zeit: 16-20 Uhr
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm mit Aallockstoff, Köfi
Wetter: Schauer um 0°C, kräftiger Wind
Wasser/Tiefe: trüb, steigend, ca. 3m
Wo: Calbe, Saale, Einfahrt zur Schleuse
Beißzeit: kein Biß
Fisch: kein Biß

Insgesamt 5 Angler, darunter auch Veit-der länger geblieben ist


----------



## Veit (20. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ tanner: Wir haben am Wehr nicht nochmal ausgepackt. Der Wind war einfach zu kalt, selbst Andreas hatte keine Lust mehr. Es waren ein paar Angler da, die hatten aber auch nur insgesamt 2 Quappen.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (20. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Veit: Nicht wundern, warum ein Bayer sich in in Punkto Quappen in Saale, Elbe usw. einklinkt. Bin gebürtger Hallenser und bin lediglich vor 6 Jahren in die Donaustadt Ingolstadt gezogen. Da ich mitbekommen habe,dass Du auch auf Quappen fischst, habe ich mir gedacht, ich gebe Dír einfach mal ein paar Tips aus meiner Saalezeit.
Also wir haben vor 6-8 Jahren im Nov, Dez, Jan auf Quappen gefischt. Meist bei steigendem Wasserstand, Regen oder Schneefall und leichtem Wind. War egal ob West oder Ost, lediglich zu kalt darf er nicht sein. Temp. zwischen 4° und -6° waren ok.
Nun zu den Stellen: Wehr hinter dem Kanal an der Pferderennbahn. Direkt von oben (linke Seite) auf dem Platteu - eine an die Strömunskante und eine kurz gelegt. Köder immer Tauwurmbündel. (2+ein halber) Vorfach ca. 50-70cm und 100-120gr Sargblei. Damals noch mit mind. 30er Mono. Jetzt gehts ja mit geflochtener - aber Vorsicht mit einfrierenden Ringen usw.  |uhoh:
Haben dort meist zu Zweit oder dritt mind. 1-3 Quappen pro Ansitz gefangen, sogar eine mit 72cm!!!!  Als Beifang gingen da immer gute Döbel oder wie die Bayern sagen: Aitel!
Zweite Stelle: Wehr am Karstadt (Centrum Warenhaus). Da ist zwar die Unterströmung heftig und Du musst übers Geländer angeln, dafür habe ich dort sogar eine Nacht mit 11 Stk zu Zweit gehabt. Das war echt super!  #6 
Uhrzeit: Zwischen 19:00 und 01:00 - später nicht! Wenn nach 2 Std. nix geht, Krabbenöl auf die Würmer und nochmal für 30 min probieren, ansonsten kannst Du dann fahren.  |kopfkrat   Dort am Karstadt gibts auch Waller, war selber dabei als ein alter Angler im Dezember einen Waller von kanppen 90cm auf einen einzigen Tauwurm fing. Der Fang wurde damals in der Schleiermacherstrasse bestätigt. Glaub den Laden gibts nicht mehr.  #c 
Tja, sonst haben wir mal Ansitze unter der Magistralebrücke gehabt. Da kommt ein kleiner Bach rein, allerdings ging da nur was bei recht starkem Hochwasser und da hast Du dauernd Zeug in der Schnur! #w
Kannst ja mal die eine oder andere Stelle testen und posten, ob was ging. Bin leider kein DAV Mitglied mehr, so dass ich beim Besuch meiner Eltern kaum fischen gehen kann. Gibts eigentlich sowas wie eine ruhende Mitgliedsschaft? Habe das letzte Mal 1999 Beiträge gezahlt.
Gruss und Petri Heil!


----------



## Veit (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Flußbarschfan: Danke für deine Tipps!!!
Die Stellen, welche du mir empfohlen hast kenne ich alle und habe sie in den letzten Wochen schon ausgiebig getestet ohne irgendwelche Erfolge. Als ich vorletzten Winter mit dem Quappenangeln begonnen habe, konnte ich selbst am Pulverweidenwehr (hinter Kanal) noch gute Erfolge erzielen und das bei genau den Wetterbedingungen die du beschrieben hast. Deine Erfahrungen kann ich absolut bestätigen. 
Seit letztem Winter sind die Quappen aus der Saale in Halle, aber irgendwie verschwunden. Sind es die vielen Wels, ist es der eingestellte Besatz, oder vielleicht das ständige Niedrigwasser? Wer weiß? Was denkst du wie oft wir letzten Winter am Pulverweidenwehr saßen und wir haben dort keine einzige Quappe mehr gefangen, den Winter davor wars wiegesagt noch super.
Am Karstadt-Wehr habe ich dieses Jahr viel geangelt. Im Oktober habe ich oberhalb davon eine Menge große Aale (70-90 cm) gefangen, unterhalb immer nur untermaßige und einige Barben. Auf Quappen habe ich es da auch schon oft probiert, aber nie mit Erfolg. Man hatte viele Hänger, je nach dem wohin man geworfen hat. 
Welse gibts in der Saale mittlerweile überall. Kleine fängt man im Sommer beim Aalangeln regelmäßig, ich hatte aber auch einen von 1,10 Meter dabei und das ist mittlerweile schon fast nix besonderes mehr. 
Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wo habt ihr am Karstadt-Wehr beim Quappenangeln eigentlich immer hingeworfen und wie sah es bei euch da mit Hängern aus?
Zu deiner Frage:
Ruhende Mitgliedschaft, weiß ich nicht. Ne Gastkarte kannste dir aber auch kaufen, wenn du nicht im DAV organisiert bist.


----------



## Counter-Striker (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Da ich ja erfolglos vom Quappenangeln zurück gekommen bin , will ich es am Donnerstag nochmal versuchen aber dann an einer anderen Stelle und auch länger.
Ich habe 2 Ruten fertig gemacht mit jewals 120g Blei mit geflochtener Schnurr von Kogha (keine dehnung). Dann wieder mit Tauwurmern 1-2 Stück an den Haken und dann noch etwas Aallockstoff ans Blei und dann in die Strömung , was wäre denn beim Quappenangeln besser ? Strömungskante oder in die Fahrrinne also Hauptstrom ? Ich angele neben der großen blauen Brücke , nicht die am Petriförder sondern die weiter Flussabwärts , da wo der Tunnel ist am Schleinufer , da ist eine kleine Kiesbank am Elbufer von da aus werde ich dann angeln ..... Ich hoffe das 120g Blei genug sind und das auch nicht zu viel Müll an der Schnurr hängen bleibt ... Haste noch irgentwelche Tips oder Vorschläge ? Dann schreib mir das bitte .....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Counter-Striker; Wo willst du mit mir denn am Wochenende hin? Und mit welchem Gerät? Hast du denn Ruten für 120g Wurfgewicht. Ist das deine neue?


----------



## Counter-Striker (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ KC
Habe doch die eine die hat 60g Wurfgewicht (die schafft aber auch 120g , habe ich ja gestern an der Zollelbe getestet , ich konnte damit locker bis zur anderen Seite werfen .....und die andere ist getunt die hat bestimmt um die 150g Wurfgewicht .Alle haben sie jetzt geflochtene Schnurr von Kogha 0,20 mm , 13,2 Kg Tragkraft und keine Dehnung , also da sitzt jeder Anschlag ! Die Schnurr war Sauteuer .....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Dann kann ich an die  Rute meines Vater auch mal 120g machen( Die Spitze hält sowieso mehr aus als nur 80g da es eine Pilkrute ist) und an meine andere könnte ich das Gewicht auch machen.


----------



## Veit (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker: Probiers einfach mal mit einer Rute im Hauptstrom und mit der anderen an der Strömungskante. Wenn die Quappen gut beißen wirst du viele Bisse und es wird sich rausstellen wo es die meisten Bisse gibt. Ich drück dir die Daumen, das die 120 g liegenbleiben, denn die Flüssen sind in den letzten Tagen deutlich gestiegen. Ich hoffe ja, dass ich kommende Woche auch endlich ne Quappe fangen. 
Für diese Woche hatte ich mir vorgenommen endlich mal wieder nen Hecht zu fangen und heute nachmittag habe ich ihn dann endlich erwischt. Nur 55 cm, aber Hauptsache Hecht.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

wo sind die quappenjäger aus hamburg und umgebung????|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Bingo, Freunde 
Hab heute die erste Quappe der "Wintersaison" erbeutet  
Temperatur: -6°C 
Gewässer: Vils
Uhrzeit: 17.45 Uhr
Köder: Regenwurmbündel  

Ich hatte noch einen HAMMERBISS, erinnerte an einen kapitalen Aal... konnte den Fisch allerdings nicht landen... Anhieb ging ins leere :c :c 

Die Quappe hab ich gleich gegessen... lecker lecker lecker  

Hier mal noch ein Bildchen:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Petri Franz..........................mein magen Knurt:q , keiner gibet was ab#t .



Die iss ja ganz hell gibts da unterschiede?


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Pfiffie
liegt wohl am Blitz der Kamera  

Meine Quappen esse ich alle selber ! Da kriegt keiner was ab :q :q 

Manchmal frage ich mich echt, warum mir ausgerechnet Quappe so gut schmecken müssen... warum nicht einfach Brassen oder Kaulbarsche.. :q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Beim nächsten mal frierste nen stück ein (büdde) und bringst das am 12.2 mit in die Kochküche:q :q :q :q |pftroest:   Jajaja|bla: #h ..................................#t |rolleyes


----------



## Veit (21. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Pfiffie: Warum fängste dir die Quappen nicht selbst? Habe mich erst kürzlich mit einem Angler unterhalten, der von Jena nach Halle gezogen ist und in der Saale in Jena sehr gut Quappen gefangen hat, vorallem ziemlich große.


----------



## Bausi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Bei uns geht zur Zeit gar nichts, die Flüsse sind über die Ufer getreten...  :c


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Franz 
Wie sind denn die Details von der Quappe ? Größe und Gewicht ?
@Veit 
Ja ich hoffe auch mal das nicht so viel Müll in der Schnurr hängen bleibt ....


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@CS 
43cm... Gewicht weis ich nicht mehr genau... 
Ich werde heute wieder losziehen...


----------



## Dorschi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Na petri heil franz.
Saalesaison scheint auch langsam loszugehen!
Ein Freund von Veit und mir hat schon eine 49er vorgelegt, die bei unserem Tackledealer im Aquarium schwimmt.


----------



## Veit (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Dorschi: Die saalesaison ist vielleicht vorerst schon wieder vorbei. Hab mich eben im Angelladen unterhalten und in den letzten Tagen wurden in Halle wohl gar keine Quappen mehr gefangen und dazu kommt, dass die Saale jetzt mittlerweile ordentliches Hochwasser hat und gerade an den Wehren kaum noch geangelt werden kann. Die Quappe von Andreas ist ja mittlerweile auch schon wieder ein bisschen her. Eine Gelegenheit es mal an den Seitenarmen zu versuchen! Vielleicht gibts ja wieder so ne Überraschung wie mit deinen Aalen, die du gefangen hast als woanders fast garnichts mehr los war.


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Komm doch nach MD und versuche mal hier ne Quappe zu überlisten ....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Counter-Striker; Kannst du am Samstag Abend? Dann können wir vielleicht mal die Quappen ärgern. Vielleicht kann Veit an dem Termin auch. Der ist dann der Profi an unserer Seite und berät uns dann#6 . Wir stehts Veit?
@all; Meint ihr es bringt etwas wenn ich außerhalb des Stromes(In der Einfahrt Zollelbe) mit einem Madenfutterkorb gefüllt mit zerhackten Regenwürmern angle? Wegen dem Geruchssinn der Quappen.;+


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ all
Ich habe gerade mit einen erfahrenden Quappenfischer gemailt ,er angelt auch immer in der Elbe auf Quappen undzwar mit alten Zündkerzen als Blei (weil sie billger sind wegen den ganzen Verlust an Blei in der Elbe) Er angelt *nur *1,5 m - 2 meter vom Ufer aus und er fängt erfolgreich Quappen ! Also ich werfe dann an die Strömungskante und nicht in den Hauptstrom ! 

@ Karpfenchamp 
Ich denke mal schon das ich am Samstag Zeit habe wenn ich nicht gerade an diesen Tag Softair spielen will .......
Du kannst doch schöne blutige Leber in den Futterkorb machen , ich denke mal das ist besser als Tauwurmstücke .....


----------



## Rossitc (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Franzl

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Habs gestern auch wieder an der selben Stelle wie die anderen erfolgreichen Male probiert, aber bei -6 ° nur 1 Biss gehabt.

Da es am 30.11. bei uns wegen Schonzeit vorbei ist muss ich mich beeilen um meinen 3 bisherigen Quappen noch die eine oder andere anzufügen.

Gruß
Rossitc #h 

Die 3 Quappen von 39/40 und 50 cm gibts Heilig Abend!!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich will mir deswegen nun keine Leber kaufen. Ich würde ja Fischinnereien nehmen aber die Köderfische beißen schlecht. Ich werde Wurmbrei nehmen. Muffelt auch gut


----------



## len (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

hi @ all,

war gestern Abend am Mittellandkanal (nähe Rühen) los, konnte aber nur einen Biss verzeichnen. der fisch hat auf ein Stück Aal gebissen (War der einzige eingefrohrene Fisch den ich noch hatte:q )... Auf die Rute mit Dendrobena-Bündel hat nix gebissen...

Nächstes Wochenende Fahr ich vielleicht 2 Nächte mit meinem Cousin (das heißt 6 Ruten) und meinem Onkel, der dieses Jahrt leider nicht im Verein ist...

Mal sehen was dann geht

Greez


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Komme gerade wieder von meinem Ausflug.. heute war gar nichts los... bei uns war es heute 10°C wärmer als gestern.... ich denke daran hats gelegen... hoffentlich wirds bald wieder kalt, ich bin heiß :q :q


----------



## Enny (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Also erstmal ein fettes Petri an alle Quappenfänger  #6  Jetzt hab ich recht viel von Quappen gelesen und bin recht heiss drauf , auch mal eine zu fangen  :k  Wenn ich mir jetzt aber meine Gegend so anschau, kommt nur die Elbe bei Dresden in Frage. Gibts hier jemanden der mir Tipps zu Angelstellen und Tageskarten geben kann  ?  |bla:  Ich würd mich für ein paar Tipps riesig freuen  #h


----------



## Veit (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ KArpfenchamp & Counter-Striker: Würde gerne kommen, aber das Problem ist wie. Im Sommer bin ich immer mit dem Zug gefahren, da gabs aber auch das Schülerferienticket. Wenn ich jetzt hinfahren würde, kostet das für Hin- und Rückfahrt etwa 30 Euro zusammengerechnet. Dafür, dass es relativ unsicher ist, dass wir was fangen, ist mir das ehrlichgesagt etwas viel. Und nen Angelfreund, der mich mitnehmen würde, finde ich auf die schnelle auch nicht. Wenn ihr schon gut Quappen gefangen hättet, wäre es was anderes, dann würde ich gerne die 30 Euro investieren und dann würde mit Sicherheit auch jemand mit mir dahin fahren. 
Aber falls ihr bei euren nächsten Ansitzen mal ein paar Quappen fangt, komme ich garantiert, das ist versprochen. 

Wenn nicht, treffen wir uns nächstest Jahr hundertpro mal zum gemeinsamen Aalangeln an der Stromelbe, von mir aus gleich am ersten Tag der Sommerferien. Dann sind 10 - 15 Aale für uns drei zusammen Pflicht!!! Bei den besten Ansitzen im Sommer hatten wir zu dritt einmal 12 und ein anderes Mal zu zweit 10 Aale.


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Nagut , mal sehn ob wir dann am WE was fangen , ich geh ja schon am Donnerstag auf Quappe weil am Freitag frei ist (beweglicher Ferientag) .....
Ich bin ja eigentlich noch dabei die Stellen zu testen .... 1. Stelle war ja zu viel Strömung ... 2. Stelle nur ein Kauelbarsch 3.Stelle EInfahrt total zu mit Treibholz ...4. Stelle fast wie die 2. nur garkein FIschkontakt 5. Stelle werde ich am Donnerstag testen ! und vieleicht fang ich ja dann mal eine , wenn ja werde ich da mit KC auch mal angeln und wenn nicht werde ich dann mit KC die 6. Stelle testen ........


----------



## Veit (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich würde an eurer Stelle mal schauen, was am Alte Elbe-Wasserfall los ist. Durch den gestiegenen Wasserstand läuft da jetzt bestimmt wieder Wasser drüber und dann wäre das natürlich DIE Topp-Stelle. Hab schon von vielen gehört, dass dort sehr gut Quappen gefangen werden.


----------



## Trout killer (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hi Leute,
War auch heute zum 3ten mal auf rutten aber wie immer nichts warscheinlich lag es daran das es bei uns noch zu früh und das wasser und die außen temperratur zu warm ist

Aber bald wirds kalt dann beißen sie endlich wie die auf meinem foto  

Gruß TRout killer


----------



## Enny (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Enny schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal ein fettes Petri an alle Quappenfänger  #6  Jetzt hab ich recht viel von Quappen gelesen und bin recht heiss drauf , auch mal eine zu fangen  :k  Wenn ich mir jetzt aber meine Gegend so anschau, kommt nur die Elbe bei Dresden in Frage. Gibts hier jemanden der mir Tipps zu Angelstellen und Tageskarten geben kann  ?  |bla:  Ich würd mich für ein paar Tipps riesig freuen  #h




Hat sich erledigt , bei uns hat die Quappe das ganze Jahr Schonzeit  :v


----------



## tanner (22. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Datum: 22.11.2004
Zeit: 16:30-21 Uhr
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm mit Aallockstoff, Köfi
Wetter: Schauer, 10°C, kräftiger Wind
Wasser/Tiefe: trüb, ca. 4 m-Hochwasser
Wo: ELBE, Schönebeck
Beißzeit: kein Biß
Fisch: kein Biß
Sonstiges: kaum ausgelegt, erste Schaulustige- mit den Worten "Petri"- Ich? gedacht-na herrlich, dann das übliche- "ist nicht mehr wie früher-da waren Hechte von 140cm und Schleie von 75cm an der Tagesordnung"-ICH habe natürlich höfflich genickt-das ganze dauerte ne Stunde-und er war nicht der einzige der zum Schauen kam--- ist doch immer wieder schön.


----------



## Enny (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				tanner schrieb:
			
		

> Sonstiges: kaum ausgelegt, erste Schaulustige- mit den Worten "Petri"- Ich? gedacht-na herrlich, dann das übliche- "ist nicht mehr wie früher-da waren Hechte von 140cm und Schleie von 75cm an der Tagesordnung"-ICH habe natürlich höfflich genickt-das ganze dauerte ne Stunde-und er war nicht der einzige der zum Schauen kam--- ist doch immer wieder schön.



Ich kann Dir sooowas von nachfühlen, das glaubst Du gar nicht... :q  :q


----------



## Rossitc (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Troutkiller

Toller Fisch auf dem Benutzerbild.
Wie groß war die denn?

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## tanner (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Zur Zeit beißen bei uns in der Elbe auf Fisch nur Wollhandkrabben, dabei dachte ich sie machen auch mal Winterruhe. Habe ein Bericht vom Wehr in Geesthacht rausgesucht. Dort wurden teils im Dez. 2003 und Jan.04 Reusen ausgelegt unt täglich geleert- 4392 Wollhandkrabben mit insgesamt ca. 38kg- dat jäht doch jarnicht. Aber auch sonst interessant

http://www.arge-elbe.de/wge/Download/Texte/04Fischpass.pdf


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

versteh ich das richtig das 5,48 % Der Individuen Elbfische Quappen sind ?

@ Veit 
Der Wasserfall ist ehr eine Sache für den richtigen Winter also Ende Dezember und Januar .. Weil im SOmmer war da kaum noch Wasser ! Meinste denn das nach eine Woche steigender Wasserpegel alles wieder geflutet ist ? Dann auch noch Quappen dazu gekommen sind !? Kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen ! Wenn jetzt den ganzen Monat lang da Pegel nicht mehr sinkt und der Wasserfall auch wieder plätschert dann kann ich es mir auch Vorstellen .... Welche Stelle vom Wasserfall meinste denn eigentlich dann ? Oberhalb oder unterhalb (also unter der Brücke dann) ?


----------



## tanner (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

genau die Stelle meint er- unterhalb der Brücke.
fahr doch einfach hin und probiere-Wasser geht doch drüber- 2 Stunden kannste ja ruhig mal probieren   CS.



www.fishing-worldrecords.com


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ tanner 
warst du etwa da ? woher weiste denn das das Wasser wieder düber geht ?
Und warum hast du denn da ein Link eingefügt ? Die Seite ist cool , besonders das Bild erinnert mich irgentwie an einem Hecht .... http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/relaunch/icons2/pages/alligator%20gar%20record.htm


----------



## tanner (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Du musst auf den Link klicken-dann auf Deutschland-dort Datenbank öffnen.
Dort sind Weltrekorde eingetragen.
Bei dem Wasserstand geht Wasser drüber, hundert pro.
Ich versuche es nachher wieder auf Quappen. Wo weiß ich noch nicht, falls du es Wissen wolltest


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Heiliges Kanonenrohr ! Dieser Beluga-Hausen hat ja Maße ! 9 meter und 2 tonnen ...... uiuiui ich stell mir gerade so ein Vieh an meiner Angelrute vor .....


----------



## Trout killer (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> @ Troutkiller
> 
> Toller Fisch auf dem Benutzerbild.
> Wie groß war die denn?
> ...



@Rossitc
Die Quappe war 52cm groß und knap 2Pfund schwer das war aber nicht die größte wo ich letzten winter fing! :q 

Gruß Trout killer #h    #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Einen Abend an der alten Elbe zu verbringen würde mich ja auch mal interessieren. Besonders weil ich noch nicht am Wasserfall geangelt habe. Habe ihn nur einmal gesehen. Und da lief kein Wasser drüber!


----------



## buddha (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo zusammen,
mal ne "doofe" Frage, gibt es auch im Rhein Quappen??


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ buddha
lies dir den Thread durch http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=542012#post542012 dann weist du es |wavey:


----------



## ollidi (23. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hat schon einmal jemand im Mittellandkanal Quappen gefangen??? Ich kenne zwar einige Angler, die das mal probiert haben, aber immer erfolglos.


----------



## Rossitc (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Wictige Frage, die schnellstens Auf Antwort wartet:
 |kopfkrat 
Spielt die Mondphase nun eine Rolle beim Quappenangeln oder nicht??
Man hört hier widersprüchliche Aussagen, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das Quappen genau so "mondsüchtig" sind wie etwa Aale!!!
Ich müsste dies unbedingt bis spätestens morgen Nachmittag wissen, weil ich da wieder ansitzen möchte, allerdings haben wir momentan Vollmond!!!!

Also bitte schnellstmöglich antworten, ich hab nur noch Möglichkeit bis 30.11. Zeit meinen bisherigen 3 Quappen noch die eine oder andere anzufügen!!!

Gruß Rossitc #h


----------



## sundeule (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@olli,
im Mittellandkanal noch nicht, aber im Elbe-Havel-Kanal, der ja lediglich die andere Seite desselben darstellt.
Dort habe ich immer mal zufällig eine als Beifang erwischt(beim Aalangeln).
Gezielt hatte ich schon Sternstunden beim Angeln an einem einmündenden Vorfluter direkt unterhalb des ersten Wehres. Leider wurde dort später eine Kläranlage in Betrieb genommen und die Quappen blieben aus. Einmündungen ging dann auch noch was, jedoch weit weniger beeindruckend.
Mein Vater erzählte von einem Niedrigwasser des Baches, so dass einmal ein einmündender Meliograben (ein Meter breit) trockenfiel. Es sollen hunderte Quappen in den Restlöchern gewesen sein.


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Die Elbe ist ja schlagartig von einem Tag auf den anderen Angestiegen !!!! 
Hier http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/pegbild?WOCHE=0&STD=120&FLUSS=Elbe&ORT=10077&LANG=de 


Ist ja unglaublich .... ICh denke mal das der Wasserfall jetzt auch wider läuft bei 2,50m ...


----------



## ollidi (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@sundeule

Das hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an. Einläufe gibt es auf unserer Strecke reichlich. Dann sollte ich es da mal probieren. Falls ich Erfolg habe, werde ich es Euch wissen lassen. :m


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> Wictige Frage, die schnellstens Auf Antwort wartet:
> |kopfkrat
> Spielt die Mondphase nun eine Rolle beim Quappenangeln oder nicht??
> Man hört hier widersprüchliche Aussagen, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das Quappen genau so "mondsüchtig" sind wie etwa Aale!!!
> ...


Sorry das dir bis jetzt kein Helfen konnte aber ich glaube mal ein Versuch ist es auf alle fälle wert #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Dann steht dem Wasserfall ja nichts mehr im Wege. Und warst du beim Wasserfall?


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich habe heute keine Zeit mehr dafür , aber ich habe gesehn das die alte Elbe richtig fließt also es ist richtig Strömung da !!! Ich habe mir auch sagen lassen das der Wasserfall wieder läuft !


----------



## Veit (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hab gerade mit tanner telefoniert. Der sitzt am Saalewehr in Calbe. Er meldet starkes Hochwasser. Weiter als 10 Meter kann man nicht werfen, weil sonst sogar knapp 200 g schwere Bleie abtreiben. Er will aber trotzdem bleiben. Mal sehen ob er noch was fängt...


----------



## Rossitc (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade mit tanner telefoniert. Der sitzt am Saalewehr in Calbe. Er meldet starkes Hochwasser. Weiter als 10 Meter kann man nicht werfen, weil sonst sogar knapp 200 g schwere Bleie abtreiben. Er will aber trotzdem bleiben. Mal sehen ob er noch was fängt...




Wünsche ihm viel Petri!!!!
Haltet uns auf dem laufenden, natürlich nach Möglichkeit mit Bild.

Gruß
Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich bin gespannt was das am Wochenende an dem Wasserfall wird. Wenn Strömung da ist dann denke ich werden mal wieder ein paar Fische in die alte Elbe gespült. Dann können wir uns auf dieses und nächstes Jahr freuen. Werde dann am Freitag mal nachgucken bevor wir angeln gehen wie es steht.


----------



## Rossitc (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Karpfenchamp
Wann habt Ihr Schonzeit für Quappen????
Würde es gerne auch mal bei Euch probieren, wir haben des öfteren geschäftlich in der Nähe von Magdeburg (PHB Redekiner Holzbau, Redekin) zu tun, könnte man ja mal verbinden.

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Veit (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Rossitc: In Sachsen-Anhalt haben Quappen gar keine Schonzeit.


----------



## Rossitc (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit
Habt Ihr ein Glück, uns hat man ab 2002 die besten Monate Dezember/Januar geklaut und das Schonmaß von 20 auf 35 cm erhöht.
Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass an den Quappen erst ab ca. 35 bis 40 cm vernünftig was dran ist.
Welches Schonmaß habt Ihr?

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Interesierter (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pfiffie: Warum fängste dir die Quappen nicht selbst? Habe mich erst kürzlich mit einem Angler unterhalten, der von Jena nach Halle gezogen ist und in der Saale in Jena sehr gut Quappen gefangen hat, vorallem ziemlich große.



@ Veit

Er hätte garkeine Quappen fangen dürfen, denn die Quappe ist in Thüringen ganzjährig geschont.  #h Also Pfiffie bitte erst garnicht versuchen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> @ Veit
> Habt Ihr ein Glück, uns hat man ab 2002 die besten Monate Dezember/Januar geklaut und das Schonmaß von 20 auf 35 cm erhöht.
> Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass an den Quappen erst ab ca. 35 bis 40 cm vernünftig was dran ist.
> Welches Schonmaß habt Ihr?
> ...


Ich glaube das Mondestmaß in Sachsen-Anhalt war 30cm #h


----------



## Veit (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ all: Tanner hat an der Saale in Calbe jetzt aufgegeben. Neben dem hohen Wasserstand war außerdem noch eine große Baustelle an dem Wehr und alles war stark beleutet. Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht gut für das Beißverhalten der Quappen. Er wills jetzt wahrscheinlich nochmal an der Elbe versuchen.  

@ Rossitc: 30 cm
@ Interessierter: Tja, dass wußte ich nicht. Aber gut dass du es sagst, denn ich hatte gemeinsam mit nem Angelfreund auch schon mal überlegt dort hinzufahren.


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Habe jetzt endlich meinen Scheinwerfer von Askari bekommen ! Den besten den sie hatten mit 5.000.000 CL , sieht man noch aus 5 km entfernung ! Damit werde ich endlich mal beim Nachtangeln alles sehn .....  ist voll Riesig und schwer das Teil .......


----------



## sundeule (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Rossitc,

wenn Du in Redekin arbeitest, dann würde ich Dir mal den Tanger bei Tangermünde und den Aland empfehlen. Wie es in der Biese aussieht weiss ich nicht, wird aber sicher auch gut sein.
Unterhalb der Wehre der Elbzuflüsse lief es häufig recht gut.


----------



## tanner (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Auch an der Elbe keine Biße- noch wollen sie nicht- wird schon noch kommen- obwohl es schon ziemlich kalt war ( -2°C ). so wie es aussieht kann ich erst wieder nächste Woche Freitag auf Quappen angeln-ich muss auch mal arbeiten.Aber allen anderen viel Glück.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (24. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt endlich meinen Scheinwerfer von Askari bekommen ! Den besten den sie hatten .... und schwer das Teil .......


Daher der Achsenbruch auf der Hinterachse?


----------



## Rossitc (25. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker
Hab leider nur ne Billig Hallogenlampe von Norma, allerdings mit Fernbedienung, aber die tuts auch, ist sogar sehr zu empfehlen, weil sie nur wenig Strom braucht und leicht zu transportieren ist.
Mein Bruder hat auch so eine und wir schalten uns bei langweiligen Aalansitzen gegenseitig die Lampen aus, da die Fernbedienungen die selben Welle haben.

Übrigens werde ich es heute noch mal an der guten Quappenstelle in unserem Forellenbach versuchen.
Der Vollmond und die klaren Wetterverhältnisse machen mir zwar etwas Kopfzerbrechen, aber ich muss vor dem 1.12. noch mal angreifen.

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Jo , ich brauche ihn ja auch nur für des Anködern von Würmern und zur beleuchtung des Angeplatztes fals ich mal ne Rute ummontiere oder so , am meiste brauche ich sie wenn ich nach dem Nachtangeln den Angelplatz verlasse , es ist nicht selten das ich mal einige dinge stehn oder liegen gelassen habe und dann auch noch irgentwo drüber gestolpert bin ..... Ich kann ihn aber auch gebrauchen falls ich im Sommer mal Softair in der Nacht spielen will ........


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Ist das schlecht oder ehr gut für die Quappen wenn das Wasser plötzlich 2 meter gestiegen ist ? Denn die Elbe ist ja schon fast 3 m tief ! Vor kurzen war sie ca. 1,30m tief und inerhalb von einer woche fast 2 meter gestiegen !? Ich gehe dann heute doch zum Wasserfall , denn ich denke mal das man jetzt nicht mehr in der richtigen Stromelbe angeln kann , höchstens mit 400g Blei mit Krallen ...............


----------



## Veit (25. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Steigender Wasserstand ist für Quappen eigentlich immer gut. Dabei wird immer viel Nahrung freigespült, die sich die Quappen schmecken lassen.
Wenn man dann aber nicht mehr ordentlich angeln kann, weil das Blei abtreibt und laufend Dreck in der Schnur ist das zum Angeln an sich natürlich ungünstig.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Wollte morgen Abend eigentlich nochmal alleine los auf Quappen in der Nähe des Wasserfalls. Weiß nicht ob was drauß wird. Aber hauptsache ist doch dass ich am Samstag angeln kann. Achja am Montag(Beweglicher Fereintag an unserer Schule) morgen gehe ich auch nochmal los auf Quappe.:q


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ all
Ich komme gerade vom Quappenangeln zurück , ich war mit 2 Kumpels am Wasserfall , die beste Stelle war natürlich besetzt , dann sind wir auf die andere Seite gegangen , was natürlich ein Fehler war , nach 2 Stunden angeln 5 Kilo Blätter , stöcker , gräser und Schilf , dann wie es kommmen musste , der erste Hänger gleich gelöst .... mein Kumpel hat natürlich wieder die ganze Montage verloren , er hat mit 20er Mono geangelt und ich mit 20er geflochtene .... auf dieser Seite wo wir waren ist immer so ein Teich , wenn das Wasser mal nicht so Hoch ist .... Da sind die Hänger bestimmt entstanden ... Der Wasserfall läuft richtig gut , ich konnte nichtmal die Aalglöckchen hören so laut sprudelte das Wasser .... Nach ca. 3 Stunden sind wir dann abgerückt , wieder über die Brücke , dann konnte ich nicht glauben was ich SAH !!!! Da standen ca. 10 - 15 Angler und alle angelten von der Brücke runter !?? Das ganze Brückengeländer war mit Ruten geflastert ! Also ein richtiger Treff ..... Ich werde bestimmt auch das nächste mal von der Brücke runter angeln da ja nicht 10 - 15 Angler an einer schlechten Stelle angeln ..... 

@ Karpfenchamp
Wollen wir vieleicht mal dahin ? Morgen oder so ? Ich habe morgen und Montag auch frei .... Bei Bodenfrost konnten wir gerade mal 7-8 klägliche Tauwürmer finden , kannst du den Köder dann wieder besorgen ? Wäre echt nett ........

@ all nochmal
Trotz Vollmond waren dort so viele Angler |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (25. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker:
Tja, ich habe gesagt, dass diese Stelle für gute Quappenfänge bekannt ist. Aber wie mit allen Hot Spots ist es eben auch dort so, dass frühes erscheinen die besten Plätze bringt (jedenfalls wenn sich dieser Hot Spot schon rumgesprochen hat). Ich würde dringend raten beim nächsten Mal schon am frühen Nachmittag  dort mit dem Angeln zu beginnen und den Platz zu besetzen. Ich denke mal am Wochenende werden, da noch mehr Leute angeln, weil jetzt in der Woche auch nicht jeder Zeit hat.  Ab morgen sind auch wieder günstigere Wetterbedingungen zum Quappenangeln angesagt.

@ all: An der Saale geht gar nichts mehr. Starkes Hochwasser und Angeln nur noch an ruhigen Nebenarmen möglich und selbst da nicht überall und nur mit Bleien am 80 g. Wir haben es heute mal für ne halbe Stunde versucht und dann aufgegeben, weil andauern Dreck in der Schnur hing. Mein Kumpel Christian hat mit einem Kaulbarsch immerhin den Ehrenfang gemacht. Wird vorerst, dass letzte Mal sein, dass ich an der Saale auf Quappe gehe. Mein Zielfisch für die nächste Zeit ist der Hecht, am Wochenende wollen wir es auch mal wieder auf Karpfen probieren.


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
So groß ist die Brücke doch garnicht !? Da können doch nicht 50 Leute drauf angeln ... Ich frag mich auch was die dann machen wenn sie plötzlich einen fetten Karpfen oder eine größere Quappe dran haben , also wie kriegen die den Fisch dann hoch!? 
Also ich werde auf jeden fall das nächste mal auch von der Brücke aus angeln , auch weil sie ja beleuchtet ist , da brauch man dann keine Taschenlampe beim Nachtangeln ....

@ Karpfenchamp
Haste heute lust mal dahin zum angeln zu gehn ? Wir können uns doch dann treffen und dann dort angeln .... Dann muss es aber schon 14 - 15 Uhr sein , sonst sind alle Stellen weg .....


----------



## chris_182 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ striker:

wie tief ist es denn da unter der brücke? haste mal gefragt auf was die da alle angeln? würdmich mal interessieren!
MfG


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

das wasser unter der brücke ist ca. 2-3 m tief die entfernung von brücke und wasser ist ca. 8-10m, ich denke mal das die auch auf quappen geangelt haben .........zumindest lagen auch ein paar tauwurmpackungen auf dem boden .......


----------



## Veit (26. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Bin mal sehr gespannt, ob du Erfolg hast. Wenn ja, dann komme ich nächstes Wochenende mit 95 %iger Sicherheit auch dorthin.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (26. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit: Sorry, war beruflich in der Schweiz und konnte nicht schreiben! Naja, hab mir fast gedacht, dass Du die Stellen kennst. Sind ja keine Geheimnisse. Allerdings wundert es mich, dass die Quappen weg sind. Aber Du hast Recht, ich kenne noch Zeiten da hat man sie gesetzt. Leider auch die Waller, die hatten damals ganzjährige Schonzeit und hatten gelbe Markierungen. Wir haben Fische zwischen 05-70 cm mit diesen Markierungen gefangen und sie damals alle zurückgesetzt. Ich denke der Waller ist ein gute Quappenvertilger. Da sich die Wallerbestände anscheinend extrem vergrößert haben, tragen sie sicher einen Teil zum Verschwinden bei.
Zu Deiner Frage am Wehr bei Karstadt. Wir haben uns ziemlich nah ans Wehr gestellt und dann mit schweren Bleien kurz hinter das extrem aufgewühlte Wasser geworfen. Rute steil und Glocke dran. Hänger hatten wir dauernd. Meist ist das Vorfach gerissen. Entfernung der Würfe zwischen 5-15m - kurz war besser! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen! Gruss aus dem fernen Bayern


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal sehr gespannt, ob du Erfolg hast. Wenn ja, dann komme ich nächstes Wochenende mit 95 %iger Sicherheit auch dorthin.


Wir werden ja sehn ob wir heute was fangen , dann kannste dich ja noch Entscheiden .......#6


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich und Karpfenchamp kommen gerade vom Quappenangeln am Wasserfall wieder zurück .........
Als wir ankahmen war schon die halbe Brücke besetzt , wir haben aber trotzdem noch Platz gefunden und warfen auch gleich unsere Ruten aus. Dann merkten wir das die Strömung doch ganz schön stark , also weiter richtung Ufer gegangen ...Da gin es einigermaßen , wir haben andere Angler gefragt wie sie das machen würden , sie haben auch nur mit 100gr geangelt und sie saßen direkt in der Mitte da wo am meisten Strömung war ! Ich hatte 120g ! Mein Blei Trieb ständig und wollte nicht liegen bleiben , die in der Mitte sagten nur Bügel zu ! Das habe ich ja auch gemacht aber dann biegte sich die Spitze und fing an zu wackeln .... Das schlimmste kommt ja noch ! nach ca. 10 min. musste man immer wieder die Rute raus holen da sich immer ein BATZEN Gras und Schilf in der Schnurr verhangen hat :r ! Die anderen Angler mussten auch damit leben ...... Karpfenchamp hat auch gefragt ob sie schon Quappen hier gefangen hätten , die einen haben gestern eine gefangen die anderen auch bestimmt immer ..... Wir kamen aber nicht mit der Strömung zurecht und dann noch das Gras ! Irgentwann war ja so viel Gras in der Schnurr das auch ein 200g Blei abtreiben würde ........ Wir sind dann schliesslig leer ausgegangen aber bestimmt auch nur weil KC schon so früh wieder los musste :q 

@ Veit 
was sagst du dazu ?#c


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Hier ds hat doch mal WOlle geschrieben .... letztes Jahr Februar #6 


			
				wolle schrieb:
			
		

> was jetzt im winter in der elbe an quappen gefangen wird
> ist nicht mehr normal.vorallem in der alten elbe dort
> gibt es einen künstlichen wasserfall,sehr starke strömung
> sandiger,steiniger untergrund,geangelt wird mit 0,30 schnur
> 50 bis 150g sarg oder krallenblei,großen tauwurm. #h


----------



## Veit (27. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker:  Tja, so richtig begeisternd hört es sich nicht an. Ich werde mal abwarten ob ich irgendnen Angelfreund überzeugen kann mit mir dahin zu fahren, wenns klappen sollte werde ich mich melden. Das mit den Blättern ist bei Hochwasser leider normal, aber wartet ab es wird wieder besser, wenn der Wasserstand konstant bleibt oder etwas fällt. Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange ihr geblieben seit, aber bis 21 Uhr sollte man es schon aushalten. 

@ Flußbarschfan: An der "Karstadt-Wurfstelle", die du beschrieben hast, hatte ich im zeitigen Herbst immer mal ne Barbe gefangen, aber die letzten Male als ich dort geangelt hatte, war gar nichts mehr los. Werd es aber nochmal probieren, sobald das Hochwasser wieder zurückgegangen ist. Momentan ist Angeln in der Saale leider so gut wie unmöglich.


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Ich will nächstes WE wieder hin dann schon 13 Uhr und dann bis ca. 21.30 - 22.00 Uhr 
Ich denke mal so Ende Dezember und Januar kann man da am besten angeln , da der ganze Müll dann weggespült sein wird ..... Also da angeln wirklich jeden Tag bis zu 10 Angler also es lohnt sich bestimmt für dich wenn du hier her kommst , dann sogar noch mit nem Kumpel .... von wann bis wann würdet ihr dann da bleiben ?


Hier noch mal nen paar Bilder vom Wasserfall ohne überflutung ....#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Counter-Striker; Ich wär ja noch länger geblieben aber meine Mutter macht Terror wenn ich nicht am Treffpunkt bin. Die will nicht das ich so lange draußen bin:c :r . Wenn ich dürfte würde ich die Nacht durchmachen.

@Veit; Nimm dich vor der Strömung in acht. Die ist in der Hauptströmung mindestens doppelt so groß wie in der Stromelbe. Die einen hatten dort Hochseeruten. Ich denke mal ohne 180g mit Kralle wird das nichts in der Strömung. Und wie gesagt du musst alle paar minuten die Rute raushohlen weil dort Müll und Schilf dranhängt. Es ist Wahnsinn wie das Wasser steigt. Desto mehr es steigt desto größer ist die Strömung:c


----------



## Veit (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker: Ich werde innerhalb der Woche versuchen was klar zu machen und wenns klappt dann sag ich euch, wann wir kommen würden.

@ Karpfenchamp: Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, mit der Strömung komme ich schon zu recht.


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Ich überlege mir jetzt ob ich mir eine Rute mit bis zu 200 - 300g WG hole , dann hole ich mir noch 200g schwere Brandungsbleie und dann knall ich das in die Strömung , ich glaube nur so kann man da angeln ........


----------



## Rossitc (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo Quappenfreunde!

Wo bleiben eigentlich die Fangmeldungen???????
Hab Donnerstag vergeblich versucht einen weiteren Süsswasserdorsch zu verhaften.
Das Wetter hat einfach nicht gepasst, total sternenklar mit Vollmond und 
ca. 5 Grad minus.
Werde es heute und evtl. morgen noch einmal versuchen, aber dann ist ab Dienstag bis 1. Februar ohnehin Schonzeit   :c 

Ab dann seid Ihr für die Fangmeldungen zuständig und ich hoffe, dass ich dann anständig was zu lesen und zu sehen kriege!!! #6 

Gruß + Petri
Rossitc #h


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Rossitc
Wir melden eigentlich nur das wir nix gefangen haben , ich wäre ja heute gerne nochmal los aber ich bin stark erkältet (durch die ganzen Ansitze) und alleine hätte ich auch keine Lust ..... Ich werde dann wohl erst nächstes WE erst wieder angeln gehn , dieses WE war sowieso nicht so gut einmal wegen dem Vollmond und einmal war es bei uns zu warm mit +9°C am Abend ......


----------



## chris_182 (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

mich würde mal interessieren, was diese brücke(von der ihr erzählt habt) für die quappen so interssant macht, dass dort alle auf rutten gehen?


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Na das ist doch ganz einfach , also es ist ja die Alte Elbe (ein abzweig der Elbe der später wieder in die Elbe fliesst) Da ist ein künstlicher Wasserfall gebaut worden, wenn jetzt immer das Wasser steigt dann läuft der Wasserfall und das Wasser sprudelt ! Die Quappen lieben kühlen Sauerstoffreiches sprudelndes Wasser ! Direkt unterhalb vom Wasserfall ist eine große rote Fußgängerbrücke , ca. 3 meter breit , ist eine art von Hängebrücke , der Boden besteht aus Holzplanken genauso wie das Geländer , unter der Brücke Sprudelt das Wasser nur so ! Vom Ufer aus kann man ja nicht mehr angeln weil ja die Sträucher und Wiesen bzw. Shilfkanten überspült sind , man würde immer hängen bleiben , darum ist die Brücke einfach 1A !


----------



## chris_182 (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

aaaachso ist das... na dann hört sich doch das mal nach ner top stelle für quappen an! dann wünsch i euch mal viel erfolg, dass ihr endlich mal nen fang posten könnt  #6 

gruß  |wavey:


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von der Brücke und dem Wasserfall , jedoch als der Wasserstand noch 2m niedriger war


----------



## Schleuse (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Quappenfreunde!
> 
> Wo bleiben eigentlich die Fangmeldungen???????


 Hallo Rossitc,

   guckst du hier #h
www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showpost.php?p=544571&postcount=12


----------



## MegaAal (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo 
Es hieß das in der Unstrut Quappen eingesetzt worden aber noch nichts davon mitbekommen.
Stefan


----------



## Veit (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ chris 182: Das interessanteste an diesem Wasserfall ist allerdings, dass es das einzige nicht überwindbare Wehr neben der Staustufe Geesthacht in der Elbe ist. Die Quappe ist ein Winterlaicher und zieht zu ihren Laichzügen im Winter die Flüsse hinauf. Da sie ein solches Wehr nicht überwinden kann, sammeln sich sehr viele Quappen davor. 
Hier an der Saale ist es leider so, dass wir allein im stadtgebiet von Halle 6 Wehre haben (also auf schätzungsweise 30 km Flussstrecke). Daher ist natürlich keines dieser Wehre nur annährend so interessant zum Quappen angeln, wie dieser Wasserfall in Magdeburg, der auf hunderten Kilometer Flussstrecke der einzige ist.


----------



## Truttafriend (28. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Evtl. hab ich die falsch verstanden Veit, aber das Geesthachter Wehr ist überwindbar für alle Fischarten und bei jedem Wasserstand. Links ist eine teure Fischtreppe mit entsprechender Lockströmung. Sie wird seit Jahren von den Wanderfischen sehr gut angnommen #h


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

dann ist ja unser wehr viel besser denn da gibt es keine Fischtreppe ...... das heißt mehr Quappen ..... 

@ Veit 
Schaffen die Quappen das nicht durch die mitte vom Wasserfall durchzuschwimmen oder ist da die Strömung zu stark ?


----------



## Rossitc (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo,

hatte gestern 2 Quappenbisse, aber immer zu früh angeschlagen.
Hätte mir den Anhieb eigentlich sparen können, doch wegen der Döbelbisse, die mir permanent die Würmer geklaut haben hatte ich irgendwie einen nervösen Finger.. #q .
Heute hab ich die letzte Möglichkeit, da ich morgen Abend Japanischkurs hab
und ab 1.12.  Ihr wisst schon...

Wäre toll, wenn ich die Quappensaison 2004 noch mal erfolgreich abschließen könnte... #: 

Werde darüber berichten....
Gruß
 #h Rossitc


----------



## Rossitc (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Schleuse
Glückwunsch!!!!
Also beissen sie doch nicht nur vor Neumond, wenn ich nicht irre, dann war am Donnerstag sogar Vollmond.
War bei euch das Wetter auch so quappenunfreundlich mit Saukälte und sternenklarerm Himmel?
Oder war es vielleicht bedeckt?

Gruß Rossi #h


----------



## rob (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

moin jungs!
ich war am samstag nacht an der donau.
melde 5 rutten gefangen,wobei 4 stück 56cm und einen kilo schwer waren!!!!!!!und eine um den viertel kilo hatte.
ich hab noch nie in einer nacht so viele grosse gefangen.
fotos stell ich später ein.
lg rob


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch rob. Ist ja wahnsinn das du so viele große Quappen erwischt hast. Freue mich schon auf die Fotos.#6 


*Counter-Striker*  ist krank, nun muss ich am Freitag alleine los.:c :c  Er lässt mich mit der Starken Strömung alleine:c :c


----------



## Rossitc (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> moin jungs!
> ich war am samstag nacht an der donau.
> melde 5 rutten gefangen,wobei 4 stück 56cm und einen kilo schwer waren!!!!!!!und eine um den viertel kilo hatte.
> ich hab noch nie in einer nacht so viele grosse gefangen.
> ...



Rob,
Du bist der wahre Quappenchamp |schild-g 
Welchen Köder hast Du benutzt?

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ rob

Glückwunsch zu den Rutten!!! #r 

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## rob (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

danke#h
vier haben auf tauwurm mistwurmkombi gebissen und eine auf ein kleines köderfischi(rotauge).
wir haben die würmer noch in japanese squit aroma getaucht.das ist tintenfischextrakt und stinkt wie saufunz super bei ruten.
bilder stell ich dann rein,ich geh jetzt mal was essen:m
mahlzeit und lg rob


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Jetzt isst der rob die Quappen auf und wir kriegen nichts davon ab weil wir nichts gefangen haben


----------



## rob (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt isst der rob die Quappen auf und wir kriegen nichts davon ab weil wir nichts gefangen haben



nö die gibt es zu weihnachten geräuchert als vorspeise heiss und frisch auf den tisch #6 


am samstag hatte es ca 2 grad in der nacht.der mond ist zum glück erst später durchgekommen.die erste beissphase war um 18:00 herum.
da hab ich gleich 2 grosse in wenigen minuten gefangen.danach wieder eine halbe stunde ruhe gehabt und dann haben sie wieder unsere köder genommen.
das ging so bis ca 22:30 dann ist überhaupt nichts mehr passiert.um 1:00 in der früh sind wir müde ins bett gegangen.der werner hat noch eine schöne brachse fangen können und beide hatten wir noch einiges an bissen die ins leere gingen.in der nächsten nacht war es kälter.so um den gefrierpunkt.der mond war zwar auch schön versteckt aber genutzt hat es uns leider auch nichts.schade,dachte eigentlich der werner wüde auch noch zu rutten kommen.war sehr zäh in der kälte wenn gar nichts passiert.
sind dann um 21:00 wieder richtung wien gedüst.
am tag lief auf köderfisch und wurm auch nichts.nicht einmal ein kaulbarsch hat sich blicken lassen.aber war schön zwei tage auf der wehr an der donau  verbringen zu können.das gibt wieder energie.danke posengucker für die mitfahrgelegenheit!
so jetzt die fotos.
lg rob


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Sieht bei euch ja wie in einem Karpfencamp aus. Da werden erinnerungen wach


----------



## rob (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

leider hab ich am schluss vor lauter müd kein gruppenfoto mehr gemacht.
 |wavey:


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

seit gegrüßt#h ! gratuliere rob und werner zu diesen schönen fängen, echt hübsche tierchen#6 :q ! war selbst an der donau, nicht mal einen biss;+ ???#c  mfg.|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal Quappenangeln


----------



## Schleuse (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> Also beissen sie doch nicht nur vor Neumond, wenn ich nicht irre, dann war am Donnerstag sogar Vollmond.
> War bei euch das Wetter auch so quappenunfreundlich mit Saukälte und sternenklarerm Himmel?


 Hi Rossitc,

     genau so war es - Saukalt und Sternenklar...
     hatte ja leider auch nur den einen Biss |uhoh:

   @ Rob,
   Petri zu dem super Fang #6
   von solch dicken Quappen träume ich bis jetzt nur


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

wow , so viel Glück hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder ..............


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Counter-Striker; Leider hast du ja eine Erkältung und muss zu hause bleiben. Sonst könntest du ja wieder mitkommen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ KC
Naja bis Freitag geht das wieder ! Wo wollen wir denn da angeln ? Von der Brücke wieder ? Ich würde am liebsten mal mit Veit zusammen zur Brücke angeln , habe auch jetzt meine Rute auf 195g aufgetunt ...........


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Da geht es dir aber schnell wieder gut. Muss mal gucken ob ich wirklich kann. Hoffentlich kann ich. Werde dann an meine Rute auch ein fettes Blei montieren. Am besten an die Brandungsrute. Da steht zwar nur 80g drauf aber die hat ne fettere Spitze als meine Carp-Rute. Werde dann so etwa 160g drann machen. Dás wird denke ich auf jeden Fall klappen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hört sich ja Super an ! Also Freitag angeln oder Samstag ? Da habe ich auch Zeit ..... Ich habe jetzt mein Personalausweis aber nur ein Vorläufigen den richtigen kann ich mir in 4 Wochen abholen ............


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Weiß noch nicht ob ich angeln gehen kann. Wenn ja dann aber nur Samstag


----------



## Counter-Striker (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

JUHUUUUUUUUUUU Mein Computer geht wieder !!!! Gestern ist er einfach aus gegangen und ging nicht mehr an , dann musste ich ewig rumtüfteln was das gewesen sein könnte , ich war mir dann sicher das es nur das Netzteil sein konnte , also einfach heute zur Stadt und ein neues gekauft und jetzt geht er wieder , man wie scwer war die zeit ohne PC , es ging mir das so schlecht (vieleicht lag es auch an meiner Krankheit) naja auf jedenfall bin ich jetzt endlich wieder froh !!!! Ich dachte schon das ich hier ne ganze weile lang nichts mehr rein schreiben kann , schon der gedanke daran war ja Schrecklich !!!!! So , jetzt erstmal ne runde Half Life 2 und dann CS Source .....


----------



## Rossitc (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo Leute,

melde mich für diese Jahr offiziell vom Quappenfang wegen Schonzeit seit heute ab!!!!! :c 
Ich hoffe in Zukunft noch viel von euren Fängen zu lesen!!!

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja in einem anderen Regierungsbezirk (evtl. Oberpfalz, Oberbayern) zu angeln.
Wäre nett, wenn von eurer Seite hier etwas Unterstützung käme, bitte  hier klicken.

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## tanner (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich war nochmal schnell für 2 Stunden an der Elbe- 18-20 Uhr- aber leider kein Biß- Köder Tauwurm- Wasser 4,7°C- Luft ca. 5°C- sinkender Wasserstand


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				tanner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war nochmal schnell für 2 Stunden an der Elbe- 18-20 Uhr- aber leider kein Biß- Köder Tauwurm- Wasser 4,7°C- Luft ca. 5°C- sinkender Wasserstand


Wo an der Elbe angelst du ? Angelst du da in Buhnen oder richtig in der Strömung ?


----------



## Rossitc (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

An alle Bayerischen und grenznahen Quappenangler!

klickt mal H I E R  !!!!


Gruß Rossitc #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Wo denn????


----------



## Rossitc (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ein Link auf unser geplantes Quappenanglertreffen in der Schwarzach, 
Oberpfalz!!!!

Gruß Rossitc


----------



## Veit (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Nach ner Woche Hochwasserpause hab ich es heute abend an der Saale in Halle mal wieder auf Quappen probiert. Ich war je etwa eine Stunde unterhalb eines Wehrs, oberhalb eines Wehrs und an einer tiefen Stelle vor einer Schleuseneinfahrt. Einen Biss gab es an keiner dieser Stellen.
Irgendwie scheinen die Quappen hier ausgestorben zu sein. Ich werde es in der nächsten Zeit auch nur noch wenige Male probieren. Es bringt sowieso nichts eine der wenigen Quappen, die vielleicht noch da sind zu verangeln (meist schlucken sie ja gleich recht tief) oder mitzunehmen, falls sie denn überhaupt beißen sollte.
Den anderen Quappenangeln wünsche ich mehr Erfolg!!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Kommste nun noch dieses WE ?


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ CS: Nee, meine Zielfische sind diese Wochenende Hecht, Barsch und Karpfen!!!
Davon abgesehen konnte ich keinen überreden mit mir nach MD zu fahren und das Wetter ist auch sch... zum Quappenangeln.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich kann dieses WE nicht angeln gehen. Ist ja keiner besonders erfolgreich. Ich gehe dann mal so kurz vor den Weihnachtsferien noch 1-3 mal. Und dann erst wieder Anfang Januar.


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ihr guckt alle in die Tonne und wollt das Quappenangeln aufgeben ???? Ich bin heute mit 2 Kumpels zum Cracauer Wasserfall gefahren wieder mal um Quappen zu angeln , dann erstmal gesehn das der Wasserstand viel niedriger war und die Strömung nicht mehr so stark , also gleich Ruten ins Wasser 2-3 Tauwürmer drauf und gleich rein in die Strömung , ich habe noch ein Platz genau in der Mitte bekommen , die am Rand waren schon belegt .... Die eine Rute mit 195 g Blei hat sich gut gehalten die Schnurr ging senkrecht nach unten und das Blei lag sauber auf dem Grund , die andere mit 120g wackelte ein wenig ..... Als es langsam dunkel wurde haben die neben uns die erste Quappe gefangen ! Ich war natürlich gleich neidisch !|gr:  Naja so gegen 18:00Uhr und 2 gebrauchten Taschentüchern später wollte ich mal meine 195er Rute checken .... Dann plötzlich irgentwas schweres dran , ich dachte ein hänger , na toll !:r  Aber als ich langsam zog , fühlte ich einige hiebe ,mir war dann klar das ein Fisch dran sein musste ! Also gleich mit voller kraft in die Rolle gehaun und das dicke vieh auf die brücke gehieft , dann lag eine 37cm Quappe vor mir ca. 600g schwer !!! Ich war natürlich überfroh , weil es ja meine erste Quappe überhaupt war !!!! Ich konnter vborerst die Quappe nicht messen weil ich kein Maßband oder ähnliches dabei hatte , also schätze ich zuerst auf 30cm .... Dann nach 5 weiteren Taschentüchern wollte ich meine 120 g Rute checken , dann plötzlich das gleiche ! Wiederstand ! Die Spitze bog sich sehr stark die Rute hatte ja auch nur ein WG von 80g , also habe ich den Fisch mit der Schnurr hochgezogen , dann lag wieder eine schöne Quappe vor mir , etwas kleiner als die erste . Ich war natürlich superglücklich , mir war es dann egal ob ich noch mehr fangen würde oder nicht , hauptsache überhaupt mal ne Quappe gefangen !!!!#6  Dann fragten uns unsere "Nachbarn" wie groß ist sie denn ? Ich habe dann erstmal erzählt das wir schon 2 stück haben , er staunte und sagte das er nur eine hat und sein Kumpel auch seine war 33 cm und die  von seinen Kumpel 32cm , er lieh mir kurz sein Maßband damit ich meine messen konnte , er kam mir gleich mit seinen ganzen kollegen hinter her (5 Mann) alle haben mir beim messen zugesehn , die erste 37 cm ! Alle staunten ! Die zweite dann 34cm ! Damit war ich Rang 1 auf der Brücke :m  Alle gingen wieder neidisch auf ihr Plätze |supergri  , dann vergingen wieder ein par stunden es war dann schon gegen 20 Uhr als plötzlich ein "Nachbar" stark ansclug und drillte , wir sind sofort hin gegangen und wollten wissen was es für ein Fisch war , plötzlich hiefte ein Kollege eine ca. 65er Lachsforelle über das Brückengeländer ! Ich staunte nicht schlecht ! Ich wusste ja noch nichtmal das es sowas hier überhaupt gab , aber es war tatsächlich eine Lachsforelle und ringsrum ein Menschenauflauf ............ Ich zog mich dann wieder zu den Ruten zurück , ich habe an diesen Abend leider nichts mehr gefangen und der Köder war sowieso alle , Ich war oder bin ja noch sehr sehr froh das ich endlich mal diesen wunderschönen Fisch fangen konnte ! Ich werde so früh wie möglich wieder dort angeln , denn da ist es wirklich super #6  Hier nun die langerwarteten Bilder :m


----------



## tanner (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Glückwunsch CS: schöne Quappen- das mit den Lachsforellen ist schon öfter mal vorgekommen-besonders dieses Jahr.
Ich war auch grad angeln an der Elbe-leider keine Quappe- trotzdem durfte auch ich staunen- da sich ein schöner fetter 66er Aal an meine Rute verirrte. Ansonsten nur ein leichter Biß, Wasser 4,2°C---Luft 2°C


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Schöne Fische C-S, hoffe du hast noch öffter das Verknügen. |wavey:  An meinem Hausgewässer ist leider von Dez.-Jan. Schonzeit(zumindest bei uns). Muss mich also bis Feb. vertrösten.


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Bei uns gibte es keine Schonzeit ! Also kommt doch alle zu uns ........
Obwohl die Brücke schon sehr voll war ... Ich werde nächste Woche Freitag wieder los ziehen , dann nheme ich 2 Packungen Tauwürmer mit , ich wollte ja morgen schonwieder mit Karpfenchamp aber er kann ja leider nicht .... Alleine habe ich auch kein bock ..... Zeit habe ich genug !


----------



## Alexander2781 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker

Petri Heil, das sind tolle Quappen, meinen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Nordangler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Saubere Sache Counter-Striker so kennen wir dich !!!

Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ C-S, normalerweise ist die Quappe hier an der Donau auch nicht geschont. Das haben wir hier einigen unvernüftigen Anglern und einem großen Angelverein aus Niederbayern zu verdanken.  :r  #q   |gr:


----------



## Counter-Striker (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Erstmal Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche ! 

@ Veit
Na überlegst du es dir nochmal , ob du nicht doch mal hier vorbei kommst ? wenn du noch 4 Leute findest gibts einen Riesenrabatt , 5 Personen für 21 € habe ich bei der DB irgentwo mal gesehn ........
wäre echt toll wenn wir dort mal angeln könnten #6 
Ach ja , früh erscheinen ist wirklich wichtig , ich war gegen 15 Uhr schon da ...... Die besten Plätze sind auf der rechten seite und in der Mitte ! (vom Wasserfall aus gesehn) , auf der linken seite hat man meist nur Hänger .....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Schöne Quappen hast du da gefangen. Werde heute auch nochmal gehen. Ich will dieses Jahr auch eine haben.


----------



## Counter-Striker (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Karpfenchamp

Wenn wir zusammen da hin gehn und du auch mindestens 150g hast dann fängste zu 70% auch eine ! Wenn ich sogar schon 2 gefangen habe !


----------



## Counter-Striker (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

hier nochmal die genaueren Angaben:
Datum: 3.12.04
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wasser/Tiefe: ca. 2 m
Wo: Cracauer Wasserfall (von der Brücke geangelt)
Untergrund: Sand, Kies 
Beißzeit: 18.00 Uhr - 21.00 Uhr
Fisch: 2 Quappen , 37 cm , 34 cm 
Sonstiges: Es musste mit schweren Bleien geangelt werden wegen der starken Strömung , kein Gras blieb mehr in der Schnurr hängen! Bericht dazu gibt es hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showpost.php?p=554084&postcount=165


----------



## Veit (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker: Meinen Glückwunsch zu den Quappen. Freut mich sehr für dich!
Aber ehrlichgesagt habe ich keine Lust mehr an den Wasserfall zu fahren. Die Quappen sind ja keine Riesen (ohne dass ich den Fang jetzt abwerten will) und auch "nur" 2 Stück. Wenn du damit der beste Angler auf der Brücke warst, heißt dass für mich, dass insgesamt auch nicht viel los war. 
Solche Fänge waren vor zwei Jahren an der Saale kein Problem, jetzt leider nicht mehr. 
Abgesehen davon: Wenn die Quappen in Magdeburg beißen, dann werden wir sie auch in Calbe am Saalewehr fangen und da würde ein Angelkumpel mit mir auch nochmal hinfahren. Nach Magdeburg will er leider nicht.  
Wünsche dir trotzdem weiterhin viel Glück!


----------



## Counter-Striker (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Hast zwar recht aber wer weis wieviele ich noch gefangen hätte wenn ich länger geblieben wäre !? Und so eine Lachsforelle ist doch auch nicht schlecht ..... du kannst ja im Januar mal vorbei kommen ........... trotzdem auch nochmal Danke für die Glückwünsche  , ich hoffe natürlich auch das du endlich mal Erfolg in der Saale hast in Sachen Quappenangeln ......


----------



## Rossitc (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> @ C-S, normalerweise ist die Quappe hier an der Donau auch nicht geschont. Das haben wir hier einigen unvernüftigen Anglern und einem großen Angelverein aus Niederbayern zu verdanken.  :r  #q   |gr:




@ Stuffel

kannst Du das präzisieren?
Wo genau in der Donau und welcher großer Verein?
Was heißt normalerweise nicht geschont?
Fakt ist, dass wir seit 2002 in Niederbayern eine neue Bezirksfischereiverordnung haben, die als Schonzeit November/Dezember 
und als neues Schonmaß 35 cm ausweist!!!

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Rossitc (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker

toller Fag!!
Glückwunsch!!! #6 
Die 34er müssten wir allerdings wieder releasen  :c 

Die 37er sieht aus als hätte sie einen Ball verschluckt.
War wohl alles voll mit Rogen???

Gruß 
Rossitc #h


----------



## Counter-Striker (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Datum: 4.12.04
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: klar
Wasser/Tiefe: ca. 2 m
Wo: Cracauer Wasserfall (von der Brücke geangelt)
Untergrund: Sand, Kies 
Beißzeit: 17:30 Uhr
Fisch:Quappe 36cm
Sonstiges: Ich ware heute wieder mit KC beim Quappenangeln , ich habe wieder eine 36er gefangen und Karpfenchamp hat leider nichts gefangen ........ Die Stelle ist echt gut ! Ich habe aber kein BIld von der Quappe gemacht ......... Es war ja schon meine 3.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ja Counter-Striker ich finde die schon ganz schön. Ich finde das am Wasserfall sehr gut gefangen wird. Es gab ja noch 3 andere Angler die auch jeder eine gefangen haben. Und eben einige wie mich die garnichts gefangen haben#q :c :c . Aber nächstes mal klappt es bestimmt. Dann nehme ich auch 2 Ruten da ist die Chance größer.:m  Aber ich fand es auch spannend ein so schönen Fisch zu sehen und auch anzufassen. Jezt weiß ich das die überhaupt nicht so schleimig sind wie Aale oder Schleien.#6  War aber trotzdem ein schöner Abend. Sonst hätte ich mich wieder zu hause gelangweilt.#6


----------



## Counter-Striker (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ KC
Wenn es möglich ist , dann mach doch mehr Blei an die Angeln !? Vieleicht beissen sie dann besser wenn das Blei nicht so auf der Wasseroberfläche rumsurft ..........
Obwohl ich nur 120g hatte und es lag wie ne 1 ....... hmmm unerklärbar


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Auch wir waren gestern nicht ganz leer ausgegangen ... & haben einige dieser wunderschönen "seltsamen" Fische fangen dürfen !

05.12.-06.12. Quappenangeln 

regards
meridian


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ MeRiDiAn

Petri Heil und Glückwunsch zu den Quappen!!!

Gruß 
Alexander2781


----------



## Rossitc (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ MeriDian

Absoluter Hammer!!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, abolut geiles Gerät.
Die im Kescher sieht aus wie ein Netzpython!!!!!

Würde auch gerne mal an der Oder auf Quappen gehen, aber mit Guide.
Meine Frau hat eine Studienkollegin aus dem Spreewald, vielleicht könnte man das mal verbinden???

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Danke Rossi, Danke Alexander .. ja es sind wirklich echt prachtvolle Tiere .. sehn irgendwie immer wieder aus wie von einem anderen Planeten   
Leider sind sie aber so gierig & schlucken oftmals den Haken viel zu tief   
Daher zögere ich nicht lange & gebe sehr schnell eine zaghaften Anhieb .. das Maul ist weich & der Haken sitzt sehr oft.

Ich komme ja selbst aus dem Innersten des Spreewaldes .. also Angler sind mir immer herzlich willkommen !  #h 

Wie gesagt versuche ich es am nächsten WE mal hier bei uns im Sp.-Wald .. Gaststätten die "Quappenschänke" heissen haben ihren Namensursprung nicht umsonst !!! Und in den Reusen der Fischer finden sich zur Zeit auch wieder schöne Quappen, aber das sagte ich ja bereits.

Ich denke auch das die Oder nicht der einzigste gute Quappenfluß ist um den man sich als Angler reissen sollte .. & wenn man neben den rigorosen Fischern, nicht auch als Angler wenigstens die eine oder andere Quappe wieder zurücksetzt, wird es sicherlich auch nicht besser werden .. leider.

Dennoch wünsche ich allen Quappenanglern eine gute Saison 04/05 & schöne Bilder von schönen Fischen |wavey: 

meridian


----------



## chris_182 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Glückwunsch mr. merdidian sind echt schöne pics geworden und tolle fische die du da gefangen hast  #6 

PS: du sag mal kam meine PN net an oder warum antwortest du nicht  ;+ ;+

MfG


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

danke chris .. hatte keine PN bekommen

Jetzt hat mich die olle Arbeitswoche wieder ... wie gerne würde ich jetzt auf Quappen fischen ^^

mfg
meridian


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker& Karpfenchamp: Ich habe mich jetzt definitiv entschieden, dass ich nächsten Samstag doch mal nach Magdeburg zum Quappenangeln komme, außer es ist Starkregen, Schneesturm oder sowas angesagt. Hab mal geschaut und mit dem Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket sind es in der Tat nur 21 Euro für bis zu fünf Mann. Ich denke, dass ich dann auch noch wenigstens einen Angelkumpel mitnehmen werde. 
Wir werden schon um 9 Uhr hier in Halle losfahren und vielleicht vorher nochmal irgendwo Spinnangeln gehen und dann spätestens 14 Uhr auf der Brücke sein.


----------



## Dude (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@counter-striker: Ich habe mir die Stelle am Wasserfall gestern mal angesehen und mich echt gefragt was passiert, wenn doch mal etwas grösseres (z.B. Hecht) den Köder nimmt. Von der Brücke bis zum Wasserspiegel sind es immerhin mindestens 4 Meter, denke ich. Da der Pegel wieder gesunken ist, sollte auch ein Ansitz vom Ufer aus möglich sein, vielleicht ein paar Meter weiter flussabwärts?

Grüsse
Dude


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Cool meinste jetzt also in 2 Wochen kommste dann ? 
Ich denke mal das du sicherlich mehr als nur eine Quappe fangen wirst ....

@ Dude
Vom Ufer aus ist es nicht so sehr gut weil man da mehr Blei braucht , weil ja die Schnurr mehr Wasserkontakt hat , weiter Flussabwärst ist ja auch weniger Sauerstoff und dafür mehr Gebüsche und Äste im Wasser also ich würde sagen von der Brücke aus ist es am besten auch weil man da keine Taschenlampen um dunkeln brauch , weil ja alles beleuchtet ist. Wenn man da nur mit Tauwürmern angelt ist die wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering das ein Hecht anbeisst , höchstens ein Zander oder eine große Meerforelle , das wäre dann wirklich ein Problem ......


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ CS: Nee, am kommenden Samstag will ich kommen!


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

also in 5 Tagen ......
Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Freitag und am Samstag auf der Brücke sein , am Freitag ab 15 Uhr und Samstag ab 14 Uhr ........

So sieht es aus wenn man da nach hinten runter guckt


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Counter-Striker; Du bist gemein!! Wenn ich am Freitag losziehen will dann muss ich mich beeilen weil du dann schon so früh da bist. Aber ich werde kommen wenn Veit mit seinem Kupel kommt damit wir ein kleines Treffen veranstalten können. Währe natürlich ideal wenn Veit einen Einweggrill mitbringen würde und wir dann grillen würden wie die anderen damals. Wir könnten dann Würstchen und Steaks mitbringen. Achja ich habe noch eine CAMPINGBESTECKSET von Pelzer-Baits fürs Grillen. Aber grillen muss nicht sein!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich werde am Freitag mit meinem anderen Kumpel mal dahin fahren , er hat auch noch nie ne Quappe gefangen (er ist mein Banknachbar in der Schule) , wir angeln dann am Freitag da auf Quappe so um 14 oder erst 15 Uhr ......


----------



## J_hallo (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo Counter-Striker,
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Tierchen. Bei uns ist gerade Schonzeit. In Landshut im Dezember und Januar. Dafür sind die Viecher aber auch so verrückt, dass ich zwei davon (41 und 38 cm) am 27. Juli beim AAL-Angeln rausgezaubert habe. 
Dieses Jahr insgesamt 4. Es finden sich nur leider wenige Leute, die bei der Saukälte im Winter mit rauskommen, weil es heißt, in der Isar gibt es keine Rutten.
Ich freu mich schon wieder auf den 01.02.

Gruß
J_hallo


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ CS & Karpfenchamp: Also ich habe jetzt die feste Zusage von meinen Angelfreunden Christian Löwke und Benni Zietz, dass sie mitkommen. Meinen besten Angelkumpel Hendrik will ich auch noch fragen. Hoffentlich ist dann genug Platz auf der Brücke und vorallem hoffe ich, dass die Quappen dann auch bissig sind.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ích denke schon das sie bissig sind.:m  Dann brauchen wir ja hunderte von tauwürmern. Wenn jeder 2 Ruten fischt dann wirds eng. :c  Dann können wir ja direkt ein Feuer auf der Brücke machen weil die aus Holz ist:m |supergri :q  Dann grillen wir da die Würstchen indem wir die mit der Gabel übers Feuer halten#6  :q . Denk an Bleie von mindestens 120g. Knicklicher und Aalglocken sind empfehlenswert weil man die bisse sonst nicht so gut sieht.


----------



## tanner (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Na dann viel Glück Jungs- da bin ich mal gespannt- @Veit! Ist Hendrik wieder fit? - jedenfalls hört es sich so an- wäre ja toll. vielleicht komme ich mal zum schauen-oder ich probiere es an meiner Stelle- damit ich mal ein Vergleich habe.


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ all 
Also gut ich bin schonmla Freitag da ca. 15 Uhr zum anfischen für Samstag ....
@ Veit 
wenn ihr so viele Leute seid würde ich euch raten schon 12 Uhr da zu sein , denn am We sind auch manchmal die Angler schon mittags dort ........
Und bitte lass mir die Mitte #6 
da habe ich bis jetzt am besten gefangen , vieleicht liegt es an dieser starken Strömung .... 
wenn du mir sie nicht lässt dann bin ich 5 Uhr morgens schon da !!!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Tanner: Ja Hendrik ist wieder fit, weiß aber noch nicht ob er am Samstag mitkommen kann. 
@ CS: Immer mit der Ruhe, du wirst schon deine Quappe fangen. Ich kenne den Wasserfall eh nur als kein Wasser drübergelaufen ist, was weiß ich wo da genau die Mitte ist. Wenn die Quappen gut beißen ist es sowieso recht egal wo man hinwirft, kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ CS: Immer mit der Ruhe, du wirst schon deine Quappe fangen. Ich kenne den Wasserfall eh nur als kein Wasser drübergelaufen ist, was weiß ich wo da genau die Mitte ist. Wenn die Quappen gut beißen ist es sowieso recht egal wo man hinwirft, kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.


Wann genau bist du denn dann auf der Brücke ? Oder willst du doch von unten aus angeln ? Ist zwar nicht so kompfortabel aber wenn mal doch mal einen größeren fangt dann ...... #6 

Also ich hoffe das ich meine Stelle genau in der Mitte bekomme ...... 
@
KC:du kommst auch auch am Samstag oder ? Wann erscheinste da ?


----------



## Veit (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Natürlich angeln wir von der Brücke. Ich schätze mal wir sind so 14 Uhr da.


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

ich auch so ungefär , vieleicht sogar schon früher .....sicher ist sicher :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich komme wann ihr kommt und wenn ich dort von um 7 Uhr Morgens bis um 21Uhr abends bin. Könntet ihr mal darauf rücksicht nehmen das ich noch keine Quappe gefangen haben und mir auch eine Stelle an der ich was fange lassen? Will doch auch endlich eine vor die Kamera halten.


----------



## Dude (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Karpfenchamp: Die Quappen werden schon nicht alle auf einem Fleck kleben, also keine Angst. Außerdem ist die Brücke in der Woche vielleicht nicht ganz so überfüllt und die Quappensaison dauert ja noch etwas an, also wirst du mit etwas Geduld früher oder später mal Glück haben.

Dude


----------



## Counter-Striker (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ja natürlich ! Am Freitag bin ich 15 Uhr da , wann kommst du denn dann am Freitag KC ?


----------



## Veit (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich war mit meinen Angelfreund Andreas heute abend an der Saale mal wieder Quappenangeln gewesen. Unterhalb eines Wehr. Ich hatte zwei Bisse auf Wurm, gehakt habe ich aber bloß einen Barsch. Mein Kollege bekam einen Biss auf Wurm und einen Zupfer auf halbes Fischchen, aber keinen verwertet.


----------



## Rossitc (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				J_hallo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Counter-Striker,
> Glückwunsch zu den schönen Tierchen. Bei uns ist gerade Schonzeit. In Landshut im Dezember und Januar. Dafür sind die Viecher aber auch so verrückt, dass ich zwei davon (41 und 38 cm) am 27. Juli beim AAL-Angeln rausgezaubert habe.
> Dieses Jahr insgesamt 4. Es finden sich nur leider wenige Leute, die bei der Saukälte im Winter mit rauskommen, weil es heißt, in der Isar gibt es keine Rutten.
> Ich freu mich schon wieder auf den 01.02.
> ...



@ J_hallo

Ich kenne 2 Leute aus Niederbayern in der Passauer Gegend, die würden sofort mitkommen, wenn jemand eine aussichtsreiche Quappenangelei anzubieten hat, nämich mein Bruder und Ich.
Scheint so, als wären in der Isar gute Bestände zu Hause, wenn sogar im Sommer welche (zufällig) gefangen werden.
Gibt es denn nicht die Möglichkeit gleich oberhalb der Grenze, also in Oberbayern in der Isar zu angeln?
Da wäre jetzt keine Schonzeit!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Rossitc  #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich bin sooo sauer ich habe erfahren das ich doch nicht am Wochennende angeln kann. #q :c :c :c Wir sind bei einer geburtstagsfeir und in die wollen wir reinfeiern.:v :c  Das hätten mir meine Eltern auch früher erzählen können. #c Morgen geht es auch nicht weil ich lange Schule habe. :r Ohh menno. Aber dafür werde ich nächstes Wochenende angeln gehen. :m 
Dann müsst ihr die Quappen ohne mich fangen. Langsam zweifle ob ich dieses Jahr noch eine fange.#c  ich hätte so gerne mitgeangelt und vielleicht auchmal eine Quappe gefangen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Dann ebend im Januar ! Da beissen die doch auch noch ! Also ich gehe dann morgen nur mit einem aus meiner Klasse angeln ..... Am Samstag kommt dann noch ein anderer Kumpel von mir und Veit mit seiner Truppe ..... Dann geht es los ! War ebend mit 3 Kumpels draussen um Softair zu spielen :q ich musste einige harte Treffer einstecken ....


----------



## Counter-Striker (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

--- SCHEISS FREITAG ---
Heute ist wirklich ein scheiss Tag für mich gewesen ! 
Erstmal wieder eine Klassenarbeit geschrieben , dann ne 5 in Geschichte dann noch Ärger vom Lehrer bekommen weil ich das Praktikumsschreiben zu spät abgegeben habe und dann wurde die Felge von meinem Fahrrad auch noch verbogen durch Tritte von *BESCHISSENEN PUNKS* !!! Die scheiss Punks sind auch net besser als die Rechtsradikalen !!!!! Na toll Felge im ARSCH !!!! Ich koche immernoch vor Wut :r :r :r :e :e :e :e :e :e :e !!!!!!
Dann hat mein Kumpel auch noch das Angel heute abgesagt !!! Dann musste ich mit dem Fahrrad auch noch nach Hause fahren ! Das Hinterrad eiert jetzt total :r ! 


Morgen muss ich dann mit nem kaputten Hinterrad bis zur Brücke kommen sonst ist Morgen auch nix mit Angeln ...... 
Ich hoffe das ich mich heute nach abreagiere sonst ..............:r


----------



## räucherheinz (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

So,jetzt gehts gleich den Leinequappen an den Kragen.War die letzten zwei Wochen ausser Gefecht gesetzt.Drückt die Daumen,dass meine erste Quappe der Saison sich heut das Wurmbündel schnappt.Werd nacher berichten!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hatte heute auch einen miesen Tag. Musste heute auch länger bleiben weil ich noch nachschreiben musste. Echt dumm wenn man dann noch länger dableiben muss. Aber die nächste Woche ist noch härter denn da schreiben wir 3 Klassenarbeiten. Eine in Geschichte, eine in Spanisch und die andere in English. Bin von dieser Woche noch ganz fertig.


----------



## Counter-Striker (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich habe mich ebend mit Softairspielen von dem Stress erholt .....
@ räucherheinz: Ich wünsch dir natürlich sehr viel Glück bei deriner ersten Quappe der Saison ! 
@ Karpfenchamp
Ich freu mich auf morgen da kann ich endlich mal wieder auf Quappen angeln , ich bin so 14 Uhr schon da mit meinem Kumpel ....
@ Veit 
Wann wirst du denn auf der Brücke sein ? Dann aber auch nicht wundern wenn du uns siehst , wir sind halt nicht so die Profiangler .... 
Besonders mein Kumpel also einfach nicht auf ihn achten:q  , der hat eigentlich keine Ahnung vom Angeln trotz Schein :q ! Der Wasserstand ist ja auch wieder stark gesunken ! Da wirds dann immer enger auf der Brücke ... ! Also ich bin wie gesagt so um 14 Uhr da vieleicht sogar früher .....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Find ich doof das ich nicht mit kann. :c Das werdet ihr schon packen. 
@Veit; Wenn ich dabei wäre würde ich den Eindruck ja hochpolieren aber geht leider nicht.:m |supergri  :g


----------



## Veit (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker: Na hoffentlich läuft da noch Wasser über den Wasserfall. Naja, wenn nicht fahren wir halt nach Calbe ans Saalewehr zurück oder angeln am Petriförder auf Aal. *scherz*
Wir kommen auch etwa 14 Uhr. Drei Mann werden wir sein.
Wir sind auch nicht etwa die absoluten Profiangler. Vorallem meinen Kumpel Benni musste auch nicht so sehr beachten. Der hat zwar Ahnung vom Angeln, aber wenns nicht beißt oder einer mehr fängt als er, beginnt der irgendwelchen Müll zu labern. Und die Geschichten die er möglicherweise erzählt musste auch nicht alle glauben. Mein anderer Kumpel Christian ist aber total in Ordnung.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich habe ein paar Bilder von der Zollelbe: Das ist der Kanal und der winterhafen


----------



## Counter-Striker (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
also wenn ich es so sagen muss , mein Kumpel nimmt die Rute haut da 150g Blei dran wirft meisten sehr schlecht aus und stellt die hin ohne jeglichen Bissanzeiger dann setzt er sich neben die Rute auf dem blanken Boden und liest ein Buch .... Ich setzte mich bei der Brücke meist auf dem Geländer (-: KC hat immer angst das ich rein falle lol naja mit dem Fahrrad kann man ja auch net so viel mitnehmen , meine Ruten sind auch nicht die besten aber wie man sieht fang ich aber damit auch sehr gut ;-)


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Und noch eine Portion Bilder von der alten Elbe. Das letzte ist von der Zollelbe


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Sehr schöne Bilder Karpfenchamp !  
@ Veit 
Es geht ja heute schon los und Karpfenchamp kann nicht dabei sein .......... Naja 
@Karpfenchamp 
Wir werden an dich denken wärend wir die ersten Quappen drillen :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Will ich doch wohl hoffen dass ihr dann an mich denkt. Und denkt dran, wenn ihr die zu lange drillt setzten die sich fest. Und wenn ihr Kaulbarsche fangt dann benutzt die als Fetzenköder. Da hast du ja auch deine letzte drauf gefangen.


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich war leider, wenn auch zu meiner eigenen Freude der einzige von insgesamt 12 Anglern der heute am Wasserfall eine Quappe gefangen hat. Die war 37 cm und hat auf Tauwurm mit Scopexlockstoff an einem Vorfach mit Leuchtperle gebissen. Ein paar zaghafte Zupfer gab es bei mir und den anderen Anglern noch, aber gefangen wurde ansonsten wiegesagt keine Quappe.
Guten Erfolg hatten mein Angelfreund Benni und ich allerdings nachmittags beim Spinnangeln an einem kleinen Graben (max. 10 Meter breit und 1 Meter tief) im Rothehornpark. Benni hatte 3 Hechte. Einer knapp untermaßig, ein 52er und ein 57er. Einen davon haben wir dann Counter-Striker geschenkt. Ich hatte zwar nur einen Hecht und einen Nachläufer, dafür war mein Hecht mit 70 cm aber der Größte. Alles Hechte haben auf verschiedene Wobbler gebissen und das auf 200 Meter Grabenstrecke, denn der Rest war zugefroren. Ansonsten hätten wir bestimmt noch mehr erwischt.
Obwohl die Quapen mies gebissen haben, wars ein schöner Angeltag und die Angellei auf der Brücke hat mir auch gefallen. Vielleicht klappts, dass ich demnächst nochmal komme und dann ist hoffentlich der Wasserstand steigend, denn dann würden die Quappen mit Sicherheit besser beißen und der Graben ist dann hoffentlich auch komplett eisfrei.


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

So , jetzt komme ich mal zu Wort !
Also es war erstmal schön wieder einen Boardie kennen gelernt zu haben. Wir haben wie gesagt alle von der Brücke geangelt , der Wasserstand ist aber sehr stark gesunken und es war kälter als letztes mal. Ich hoffe auch mal das der Wasserstand bald mal wieder richtig ansteigt 225 cm währen ideal ! Ab und zu gab es mal Bisse , die ich aber bei mir nicht bemerkt hatte !? Bestimmt lag es an den schweren Bleien die ich noch hatte , weil vor einer Woche konnte man noch nichtmal mit 150 g Blei angeln. Zumindest war entweder nurnoch ein fetzten vom Tauwurm dran oder es war keiner mehr dran ....... Mir tut es auch Leid das ihr fast umsonst dahin gekommen seid , aber ich habe dir ja angeboten letztes Wochenende zu kommen ! Da hatten alle Angler bis 18 Uhr schon mindestens eine Quappe aber die Quappenzeit ist ja noch lange nicht vorbei , ich werde dich Veit , weiter auf dem laufenden halten wie gut man wann da fängt. Ich fand den Tag auch sehr gut , einerseits habe ich mir wieder viel Arbeit mit den FIschen zuhause erspart und andererseits hätte ich trotzdem gerne eine gefangen. Auch wenn wir nicht mehr die Chance haben zusammen auf Quappen zu angeln , werden wir doch Sommer 2005 zusammen am Petriförder auf Aale angeln #6


----------



## Veit (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Counter-Striker: Ein Angelfreund von mir hat gesagt er würde mit mir demnächst doch vielleicht noch mal mit dem Auto hinfahren. Aber halt nur bei steigendem Wasserstand. Hoffentlich klappts! Allein der "Hechtgraben" reizt mich schon nochmal.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

War dieser Hechtgraben vielleicht die Zollelbe? Ihr müsst mal auf die letzten beiträge in diesem Thema von mir gucken. Da ist die Zollelbe zu sehen. Jedenfalls ist das der kleine Kanal von der Zollelbe. Habe also keine Quappe verpasst. Hätte mich aber sehr gefreut Veit und seine Genossen kennen zu lernen. Nächstes mal bin ich dabei


----------



## Basti 88 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Datum:11.12.2004 
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder:Tauwurm 
Wetter bedeckt 
Wasser/Tiefe: ? / 40cm 

Untergrund:ssteinig, sandig
Beißzeit:7.30-8.30 
Fisch: 2 Quappen 50cm und 37cm


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Basti 88 
Echt schöner fang , würde auch mal gerne eine Quappe über 40 fangen , bei uns sind die um Durchschnitt 35 cm ........
@ KC 
Ne das war der Kanal vom Adolf-Mittag-See ;-)


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Basti na petri heil!
Wir hatten gestern einen schönen Abend an der frischen Luft mit nichts als Beifang!


----------



## Rossitc (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Basti

Glückwunsch, toller Fang!
Hab dieses Jahr auch schon 1 mit 50 cm und 2 mit 39/40 cm.
Leider haben wir jetzt Schonzeit!
Wo hast Du die Quappen gefangen?
Stimmmt die Zeitangabe morgens um 8.30h oder war das abends?

Gruß
Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## gismowolf (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

#r  #r  #r
Gratulation zu Deinem Fang,Basti!


----------



## congermichi (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

waren zu zweit am sonnabend von 11.00  - abends 10.00 uhr in hohenwutzen. gegen 14.00 uhr schlug ein 58-er hecht auf gummifisch bei meinem angelfreund gerald zu.
ansonsten sind wir schneider geblieben. es gab bei mir zwar 4 x vielversprechende bisse. konnte diese aber nicht landen. war wohl zu schnell. aber es war ein herrlicher angeltag mit kleinem lagerfeuer auf der buhne. bin bald wieder da.


----------



## Basti 88 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> @ Basti
> 
> Wo hast Du die Quappen gefangen?
> Stimmmt die Zeitangabe morgens um 8.30h oder war das abends?
> ...


 
Hallo Rossitc

Habe die Quappen abends gefangen in einem Graben 100 m  unterhalb vom Wehr in einer senke.


----------



## Basti 88 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Basti na petri heil!
> Wir hatten gestern einen schönen Abend an der frischen Luft mit nichts als Beifang!


Hi Dorschi

Hatte ich gestern auch.

Zwei Bisse aber nichts rausbekommen.

Gruß Basti


----------



## Rossitc (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo Basti,

freue mich schon auf weitere Fangmeldungen von Dir.

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Counter-Striker (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Veit 
Schlechte Nachricht , die Elbe sinkt weiter , also dieses Wochenende wird es wohl auch nichts mit Quappenangeln ........


----------



## Counter-Striker (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Kann am Freitag nicht Quappenngeln machen , ich mache mit meiner Klasse Weihnachtsfeier da übernachten wir in einem Jugenclub .... Ich denke mal ich hätte dann sowieso nichts gefangen weil die Elbe ist von gestern auch heute 6 cm gesunken !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Und ich habe noch keine Quappe gefangen. Aber ich werde es am Samstagabend an der Zollelbe beim Einlauf zur Stromelbe probieren. Kommst du dahin mit Counter-Striker? Ich hoffe das du mit kannst denn da gibt es ja auch einige Quappen die dann vielleicht auch größer sind.


----------



## Veit (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich denke, der Wasserfall ist besser für Quappen als die Zollelbemündung, solange da Wasser drüber fließt. Warum sollen die Quappen großartig auf Nahrungssuche gehe. In der Zollelbe ist fast keine Strömung also wird dort auch kaum eine Quappen langziehen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Also Karpfenchamp , du hast es gehört .... Er kennt sich ja aus ! #6 
Dann möchte ich noch dazu sagen , da Sammelt sich meist immer ein Haufen Müll ab an der Einfahrt , dann ist es da unten am Wasser auf dem Boden eiskalt (nicht wie auf der Brücke) Wir müssen lästige Taschenlampen mitnehmen und dann ist da ja auch kein Sauerstoff weil da nix sprudelt , das bedeutet ----> keine Quappen , also ich gehe lieber zum Wasserfall , die ein oder andere große Quappe wird sich da auch schon aufhalten , vieleicht sollte man einfach mal mehr Tauwürmer nehm und einen größeren Haken .......


----------



## Veit (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Wenn die Quappen bissig sind ist ein großer Köder (Tauwurmbündel, Fischchen) sinnvoll, wenn nicht, dann ist ein halber Tauwurm oder einzelner Tauwurm ein Mittel um vielleicht doch den einen oder anderen Biss zu bekommen. 
Würde aber nicht sagen, dass man mit nem großen Köder wirklich selektiv große Quappen fängt. Ich denke  da noch an meine 35er Quappe, die ich letzten Winter in Calbe am Saalewehr auf nen fast handlangen Köderfisch gefangen hatte.


----------



## räucherheinz (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

So,etwas verspätet aber immerhin,mein Angelbericht vom Freitag!

Gewässer:Leine
Tiefe:Aussenkurve,ca.3,5m tief
Wetter:-5Grad,sternenklar
Untergrund:Steinig,Geröll
Köder:Tauwurm,Fischfetzen

Hatte mehrere vorsichtige Bisse,eine kleine Quappe bei der Landung verloren,ca.25cm
In den nächsten Tagen gehts ans Allerwehr,da ist hoffentlich mehr zu holen!


----------



## Veit (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Naja, ich muss morgen abend auch mal wieder gehen. War schon seit Sonntag nicht mehr angeln. Peinlich für mich als Jeden-Tag-Angler.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Dann überlege ich doch an den Wasserfall zu gehen. Vielleicht bringe ich dann noch meinen Freund mit. Der angelt auch. Geht aber nicht so oft angeln wie ich. Der wollte dahin auch schonmal mitkommen. Werde ihn jetzt mal anrufen.


----------



## Basti 88 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

War gestern wieder los für zwei Stunden.:m 
Eine Quappen 31cm
Und die andere 36cm


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

War heute mit einem Angelfreund an einem Saalewehr. Einen zaghaften Biss auf Fischfetzen gab es mal, genau dort wo ich im Sommer meinen Karpfenfutterplatz hatte, aber rausgeholt haben wir nix.


----------



## chris_182 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ basti

wann und auf welchen köder haben die beiden gebissen ??

mfg


----------



## Counter-Striker (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@KC 
Ich habe am Samstag Zeit , hast du denn Lust auf der Brücke wieder ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich weiß noch nicht recht. Mein freund will nicht so recht. EIgentlich wollten wir uns jetzt treffen um seine neuen Konsolenspiele auszuprobieren.


----------



## Veit (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich will übernächstes oder überübernächstes Wochenende nochmal kommen. Mein Kumpel Hendrik will auch mal ne Quappe fangen.


----------



## berko (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

|wavey: Ach hier sind die Quappenangler :z 
Ich war gestern Abend auch:

Gewässer: Oder
Zeit: 21 - 6 Uhr
Wetter: anf. klar früh Regenschauer, -3 bis 1 Grad
Wasser: fallend
Fang: 3 Quappen - 1 Zigarre, 57cm, 64cm
Köder: 2 Tauwürmer
Gerät: 150g Blei, 3/0er Wurmhaken, 17ner Fireline, 40iger monovorfach
Besonderheiten: es läuft schlecht! warscheinlich wegen dem Niedrigwasser
                     ringsum wurden mehrere Q. zwischen 60-65cm gefangen!

Petri! Berko


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Man sieht sofort das die Oder der beste Quappenfluss ist , also ne 50er wäre bei uns schon etwas schönes und ne 60er wäre schon was besonderes !


----------



## Rossitc (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Glückwunsch, toller Fang!

Weiter so...

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## ex-elbangler (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hi Boardies, ich muss mal sagen, das ist das interessanteste Thema was  zur zeit im Ab ist.
Ich muss leider noch bis nach Weihnachten mit dem Quappenangeln warten:c 
Im Rhein gibt es leider keine, zumindest nicht hier, wo ich jetzt wohne.

Aber nach Weihnachten sind die Elb-und Muldequappen dran, dann heisst  es 10 Tage Quappenangeln:k , ohne Freundin die ein davon abhalten könnte#6  


Petri


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Haben die Quappen da im Eimer noch gelebt? Sieht aus als ob sie im Wasser schwimmen. Ist bestimmt auch so. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den schönen Quappen:m :l


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Von solchen Quappen können wir nur träumen


----------



## DerStipper (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Eine frage gibt es nach eurem Wissen in der Nahe Quappen
ist nen relativ klarer Fluss fließt denke ich ziemlich schnell, kiesiger Grund, Wassertiefe bis 2m
hab danoch nie geangelt weiß aber das der Fisch bestand sehr gut ist.
könnte es da Quappen


----------



## berko (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Karpfenchamp
Richtig, die Quappen im Eimer leben noch(auch jetzt noch)! Ich hab sie nur kurz zum Fotoshooting gehältert und danach schonend in ihr Element gleiten lassen |wavey: Die haben momentan ne wichtige Aufgabe zu erledigen |smlove2: Und in der Oder ist der Bestand auch nicht mehr so, wie er mal war!!! 1Kg Quappe = 1 0000000 Eier!!!!

Petri! Berko


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Glaube da war ne 0 zuviel dabei Berko was ?   
Finde es aber mehr als lobenswert, dass Du so gütlich mit den wunderschönen Fischen umgehst !!!! WEITER SO !

meridian


----------



## berko (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Meridian
 |kopfkrat 7 Nullen sind doch ne Million? Oder ;+ 
Petri! Berko


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ berko
du hast zehn Millionen geschrieben 1.000.000 = eine Millionen 10.000.000 = zehn Millionen


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Berko Berko Berko ....     belassen wirs doch einfach bei 6 Nullen ^^

kann mich da nämlich dem Counterstriker nur anschliessen  #6 

meridian


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

|supergri |supergri  bin ja noch Schüler und habe noch Matheunterricht |supergri :m


----------



## berko (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

:m 
also 1 Million |peinlich (habe selten mit solchen Zahlendimensionen zu tun)
Petri! Berko
P.S. und lenkt nicht dauernd vom Thema ab |bla:


----------



## berko (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo Quappenbändiger |wavey: !
Wo bleiben die Fangmeldungen #c 
Habe am W.E. zusammen mit Jungangler Benni geangelt:

Gewässer: Oder
Zeit: 18.-19.12. / 18 Uhr - 7 Uhr
Wetter: klar z.T. Wolkig -1 bis +1Grad, W- Wind
Wasser: leicht steigend
Fang: 4Quappen; 41, 46, 57 und 63cm
Köder und Gerät wie beim letzten mal.
Besonderheiten: es läuft superschlecht, die anderen haben so gut wie nix gefangen ;+ 

Petri! Berko


----------



## Basti 88 (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Nicht schlecht #6 

Sag mal bescheit wen du das nächste mal an die Oder fährst.

Gruß Basti


----------



## Rossitc (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Toller Fang, Glückwunsch


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Bei uns geht auch keiner auf Quappe weil man mit gar keiner rechnen kann. Der Wasserstand ist einfach zu niedrig und wenn kein Wasser über den Wasserfall läuft dann ist nix mit Quappen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

:c :c :c Es will einfach nicht steigen :c :c :c


----------



## räucherheinz (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hallo Quappenfreunde!
War gestern mal wieder an der Leine unterwegs.Von 18-23Uhr hab ich mir bei -10Grad kräftig was abgefroren.Gegen 22Uhr hatte ich einen Hammerbiss.Voller Vorfreude auf die erste Quappe der Saison hab ich mich in den Drill gestürzt,hab auch gleich gemerkt,dass das ein dicker Brocken sein muss!Beim landen immernoch im Quappenfieber,musste ich im Licht der Kopflampe feststellen,dass es keine Quappe,sondern nur eine Barbe war,die sich mein Wurmbündel einverleibt hatte.
4Pfund,62cm,schöner Fisch,aber ne Quappe mit diesen Daten wär mir lieber gewesen!
Immerhin war mir nach der ganzen Aufregung nicht mehr kalt!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Schöner fisch räucherheinz. Haste den realeast? Aber ne Quappe würde ich nicht Drillen weil die sich wie der Aal sonst festsetzt


----------



## Dorschi (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Also der DAV Halle hat laut Besatzplan wieder nicht einen Quappenschwanz besetzt in diesem Jahr. Fangen wollen sie aber alle! Hauptsache, die Vereinsmeier kriegen wieder maßige Zander für teuer Geld in den Ruderkanal besetzt.  #q Warum die die nicht gleich in die Pfanne hauen, frage ich mich. Es sollte doch ein Anreiz sein, einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand mit möglichst hohem Artenreichtum zu erzielen! Aber die Saale kommt aus Thüringen und fließt ja auch weiter. Vielleicht sind ja die anderen Vereine so dumm und besetzen sinnvoll.
Ich könnte :v


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

War gestern abend auch mit einem Angelfreund an einem kleinen Wehr an einem Nebenarm der Saale. Ergebnis: Wie immer nicht bis auf einzelne Fehlbisse, die aber wahrscheinlich von Döbel kamen. Dafür ne ganze Reihe Hänger.

@ Dorschi: Selbst die paar Zander tragen nicht viel zur Verbesserung des Fischbestandes bei.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Dorschi dann veranstalte ein Boardietreffen an dem kanal. Es darf nur auf Zander geangelt werden und ihr fangt den Vereinsmeiern die alle weg und dann haben die nichts mehr davon. War nur ein Spaß aber das wär lustig. 
@ Veit: Wollen wir dieses Jahr nun noch einmal auf Quappe gehen obwohl der stand der elbe mickrig ist. Also ich war letztens an der alten Elbe und habe neben dem angeln auch noch ein bisschen mit einer Posenrute gelotet und die Tiefe an den tiefsten Stellen beträgt etwa 3 meter. Das war aber an der alten Eisenbahnbrücke. Das Wasser war sehr klar. Gefangen habe ich nicht einen Döbel"heul"


----------



## berko (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Meldung von Benni + Berko #h ;

Gewässer: Oder
Zeit: 25.12. - 26.12.04
Wetter: klar - leicht bewölkt, 2 bis -3Grad, schwach windig, Vollmond!!
Wasser: leicht steigend
Fang: 10 Quappen, 1 Zigarre, sonst ca 45 - 65cm, 4Stück über 60cm
Köder + Gerät: wie bei den letzten Malen
Besonderheiten: die Meißten haben abgelaicht!!

Petri! Berko


----------



## berko (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

|wavey:  #h  |wavey:  #h  #c 
Wo seit ihr!
Heute früh in Zollbrücke:


----------



## Dorschi (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Klasse Berko!
Mensch bei uns in der Saale läuft gar nix in Sachen Quappe dieses Jahr.
Ich glaube, ich muß Euch auch mal besuchen kommen!


----------



## Veit (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Karpfenchamp: Tja wird nix mehr dieses Jahr. Aber die Quappenzeit ist ja noch nicht vorbei. Dorschi hatte ja gestern abend leider keine Zeit mehr als wir in MD waren, mein Angelkumpel Andreas ist jetzt erstmal im Urlaub und mein anderer Kumpel Micha hat das Auto von seinen Eltern leider für diese lange Strecke nicht bekommen.  Aber ich wollte vielleicht nochmal mit meinem Kumpel Hendrik demnächst kommen, mal sehen vielleicht wird das ja nochmal was. 

@ all: Ein Freund von mir, der in der Nähe von Berlin wohnt war gestern abend auch an der Oder. Er konnte dort seine allererste Quappe überhaupt fangen und die war mit 69 cm und 6 Pfund gleich ein kapitales Exemplar. 
Ich habe heute abend mit Angelkumpel Micha auch nochmal einen Versuch an der Saale unterhalb eines Wehrs gestartet, aber es gab bloß viele Hänger anstatt von Bissen. Durch den gestiegenen Wasserstand war viel Dreck im Wasser und leider auch immer schnell in unseren Schnüren.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich muss sagen, ich beneide die Oderangler regelrecht! Bei uns an der Donau und den einmündenen Flüssen geht nix. Ab und zu wird mal erzählt, dass eine gelandet wurde. Aber nix konkretes! #c 
Naja, werds weiter versuchen! Denn wir nicht angelt, fängt nix!  :m


----------



## Benji (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

war heute an der Oder mit Berko haben aber nichts gefangen obwohl ich(Benni)und Berko sonst immer was fangen wie ihr seht      petri heil


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

:c :c :c Wasserstand IDEAL nur Fischerreischein abgelaufen :c :c :c 

Werde ihn gleich nächste Woche erneuern lassen und mich dann wieder auf die Brücke setzten , denn bei diesen hohen Wasserstand beissen die Quappen wieder wie verrückt !!!!!!


----------



## Benji (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

ich glaube wir müssen den Quapen erstmsl kurz pause geben dann beißen sie vieleicht auch wieder besser


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Also Leute, mit dieser gähnenden Leere hier in dem Thread motiviert ihr mich aber nicht gerade auch endlich mal auf Quappenpirsch zu gehen.

Wo bleiben denn die Fangmeldungen???

Ich glaube ich muss mal wieder ans Wasser um auch ein Bild hier rein zu stellen...  |kopfkrat 

cu in hell  :r


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

hehheheheh ich werde am WE wieder ans Wasser fahren & hoffentlich nen Wasserpython fangen   

Bis dahin würde ich mich auch über neue Meldungen freuen   

mfg
meridian​


----------



## Bausi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Nun, ich war in den letzten beiden Wochen vier Mal los, gestern hatte ich zumindest zwei schöne Bisse, aber ob das tatsächlich Quappen waren !?
Ansonsten hat sich noch überhaupt nichts getan...  :c


----------



## Benji (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

wenn es am wochenende wieder kälter wird fahre ich mit Berko angeln aber ich glaube es wird nicht kälter:c :c #h


----------



## Counter-Striker (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Es wird wärmer habe ich gehört :c 

Ich werde es trotzdem dieses Wochenende an der Elbe versuchen #h


----------



## Goldfisch one (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Petri zu deinen Quappen sind zwar nicht die größten aber immer hin ein Anfang !!!!!!!


----------



## wallimicha (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hey Michi und Benji- Hier treibt Ihr Euch also rum! 
Ab ans Wasser ihr Racker!!
Viele Grüße aus Schwedt


----------



## Benji (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

ja aber vieleicht fahren wir am WE quappenangeln fals du uns zuhörst BERKO fahren wir


----------



## berko (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

|wavey: Kleiner!
Sei doch nicht wieder so aufgeregnet :z  :z !
Das Wetter sieht gut aus, Wasser steigt und ein paar positive Oderfangmeldungen hab ich auch bekommen #6 Also: JA!
Denk lieber an den ENGLISCHTEST heute |uhoh:
Petri! Berko


----------



## Veit (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Fahre jetzt gleich los an die Elbe in Magdeburg.
Hoffe, dass ich dann heute abend auch mal wieder ne FANGmeldung hier reinsetzen kann.


----------



## Veit (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Tja unsere (mein Angelfreund Christian und ich) Angeltour heute war ein großer Misserfolg. Zuerst waren wir am Abstiegskanal in Magdeburg Zanderangeln mit Gummifisch. Es waren zahlreiche Angler dort, aber gefangen wurden nur wenige Zander, meist auch keine Riesen. Wir fingen keinen, dafür sind wir außergewöhnlich viele Gummifische losgeworden. 
Dann ging es an einen flachen Graben, wo wir bisher immer viele Hechte gefangen hatten. Bis auf eine von mir gerissene Brasse (ohne Absicht) war nix zu holen. Der Grund dafür ergab sich als wir sahen, wie die zahlreiche Hechte fast schon dichtgedrängt an einer Stelle standen und dort offensichtlich schon ablaichten. Bei den warmen Temperaturen im Moment nicht verwunderlich. Hunger auf Wobbler oder Spinner hatten sie dabei nicht.   
Das Quappenangeln auf der Wasserfallbrücke war auch eine völlige Pleite. Außer uns war kein einziger Angler dort, was schon ein Hinweis war, dass momentan trotz günstigem Wasserstand keine Quappen gefangen werden. Bis auf einen Kaulbarsch bei Christian hatten auch wir nix, wobei ich einen immerhin einen recht heftigen Fehlbiss verzeichnen konnte. Ansonsten aber bis auf einzelne kurze Zupfer Totentanz. 

Tja, einen so schlechten Start in ein Angeljahr hatte ich bislang noch nie, denn auch in den vergangenen Tagen war ja noch nichts wirklich erwähnenswertes zu fangen. Aber ich bin sicher, dass es wieder besser wird.


----------



## Mohrchen (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ich war gestern auch los und zwar an der Saale in Calbe. Ich hatte eine kleine Quappe von 29 cm auf Fischchen. Zwar gibt es kein Mindestmaß mehr für die Quappe, aber sie schwimmt trotzdem wieder, denn ich konnte den Haken schonend entfernen. Die Angler neben mir hatten, bis ich um 22:00 Uhr einpackte, keine Quappe. Das sieht ja diesen Winter nicht gerade gut aus mit den Quappen an Elbe und Saale, denn als ich letztes mal Mitte Dezember dort war, es waren übrigens -7°C, hatte ich gar nichts und die Angler neben mir auch nicht. Vieleicht liegt es ja daran, dass die Quappen jetzt keine Schonzeit und kein Mindesmaß mehr haben - wer weiß?

Allen Bordies noch ein gesundes Neues Jahr und Dir Veit alle Gute für Deine Abiturprüfungen!!!

Mohrchen


----------



## Benji (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

hi leute |wavey: sitze gerade in der schule am rechner:m fahre morgen mit berko quappen angeln |bla:  bis morgen berko
#6


----------



## berko (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

#d  #d  #d 
Was die Kids heute in der Schule alles dürfen #6 
Habe ein paar Meldungen aus dem Mittellauf der Oder, wonach die Fänge sowohl Qualitativ als auch Quantitativ sehr bescheiden sind |kopfkrat 
Vielleicht versuchen wir mal den Unterlauf . 
Falls wir Erfolgreich sind, wird Benji darüber bestimmt einen tollen Bericht schreiben #4

Petri! Berko


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Mohrchen: Vielen Dank! Will morgen mit nem Freund vielleicht auch mal wieder nach Calbe, mal sehen wie es läuft bzw. ob es überhaupt erst mal klappt.


----------



## Mohrchen (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Veit, weisst Du schon das dort gebaut wird? Die bauen dort eine Turbine und eine Fischtreppe ein. Die Strömung ist jetzt auch ganz schon hart dort - also nehme über 80 g Grundbleie mit, am Besten 100-120 g.

Mohrchen


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Das weiß ich, war ja November letzten Jahres dort.
Wir werden nun aber heute doch nach Magdeburg fahren undzwar jetzt gleich...
Muss mich also fort machen!


----------



## Dorschi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Also ich hohle diesen Thread mal wieder hoch, da sich der andere Quappenthread ja in absolutem Gelaber verloren hat! Ich hoffe, es wird hier wieder produktiver in Richtung Fakten und nicht "wann kaufst Du wo einen Wurm oder eine Leuchtperle und wenn ich 2 kaufe wirds dann billiger und ich habe meinem Hund seinen Leuchtknochen geklaut und ich darf heute nicht ans Wasser, weil ich nicht für Mutti abgewaschen habe! :r  :r  :r 

Mann! Leute trefft Euch im Chat oder per PM. Das interessiert außer Euch echt wenige!

So das mußte mal gesagt werden! Habe echt keine Zeit und Lust mehr , mich an die Fakten durch so einen Mist zu wühlen.

Nun zurück zum Stoff:

Ihr und ich sollt natürlich nur auf dem Laufenden bleiben, was so in Sachen Quappen geht. Also möglichst im Schema und mit Bild und dann ev. noch ein kleiner Bericht dran. Vielen Dank


Datum: 
Angelmethode: 
Köder: 
Wetter: 
Wasser/Tiefe: 
Wo: 
Untergrund: 
Beißzeit: 
Fisch: 
Sonstiges:


----------



## Veit (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Ist doch aber auch Quatsch hier zwei Theards am laufen zu haben! Der eine postet dort, der andere hier. Gibt erst recht Unordnung und noch mehr zu lesen. Nur wegen ein bissel Gelaber nebenbei, aber ich kanns auch nachvollziehen wenn das mancher nicht lesen will und kann. Immerhin wurden bei all dem Gelaber auch interessante Erfahrungen weitergegeben. Meine Meinung dazu!
Darum: Ich bleibe bei "Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005"!!!


----------



## Skorpion (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> . Immerhin wurden bei all dem Gelaber auch interessante Erfahrungen weitergegeben. Meine Meinung dazu!



da muss ich dem Veit recht geben. #6  Es geht nicht *nur* um die genauen Fangdaten. Durch das "drumherum" kann man sehr viel Erfahren. Ich lese dort auch gerne, was die Leute so schreiben und nebenbei Berichten. Ausserdem kann man sich so zum gemeinsammen Angeln verabreden und das geht nun mal mit ein wenig "gelaber"
Also nicht aufregen, sondern beobachten was die Leute so aus dem "Nähkästchen" plaudern


----------



## Dorschi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Alles klar! hab wohl etwas überreagiert, aber wie Ihr in dem anderen Thread sehen könnt, ist das nicht nur meine Meinung.


----------



## len (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hey Leute,
war am Sonntag mal wieder am Mittellandkanal in der nähe von Vorsfelde und
bin endich mal wieder fängig geworden!!!
War zwar kein Prachtstück, aber was solls?!
Uhrzeit: 18:45
Temperatur:1,5°C
Wassertiefe: ca. 3 Meter
Köder: Sardinenfetzen (da alle eingefrohrenen Rotfedern/augen ausgegangen sind)
Länge: 36cm
Gewicht: kA

Foto wird nachgereicht sobald es auf dem Rechner ist...


----------



## ex-elbangler (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@all Quappenfänger


was ist mit euch los?????????#c #c 

Man heut ja gar nichts mehr aus der Magdeburger ecke.

Jetzt müssten die Quappen doch noch mal richtig loslegen, oder nicht??????

Ist euch zu kalt???????|supergri  |supergri


----------



## Veit (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Hab keine Lust mehr mir für Quappen den Ar... abzufrieren und zur Zeit allgemein nicht so auf Angeln. Hat seine Gründe   
Muss wieder wärmer werden...


----------



## Dorschi (1. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@Veit Und ich dachte schon, Du hältst Winterschlaf. Das Abi fängt wohl an, zu drücken?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Veit (1. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

@ Dorschi: Hab ich doch schon fast hinter mir. Mittwoch noch ne mündliche Deutschprüfung, dann ist ein für alle Mal Schluss mit Schule. *freu* Schriftliche Prüfungen waren schon Anfang Januar.


----------



## Dorschi (1. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

wann hast Du denn gelernt?
Du warst doch nur angeln. Gibt es eigentlich Angeln im Abi als Wahlfach?


----------



## Veit (1. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> wann hast Du denn gelernt?
> Du warst doch nur angeln. Gibt es eigentlich Angeln im Abi als Wahlfach?



Hehe, schön wärs. Dann wäre das Abi "sehr gut" und nicht nur gut geworden.


----------



## Dorschi (1. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Na zu dem Gut herzlichen Glühstrumpf ! und was nun? Studium? Was und wo?


----------



## Veit (1. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Mal sehen, ist noch Zeit bis Herbst. sind schon ein paar Sachen in Planung, aber noch nix konkretes.


----------



## Lechfischer (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge (Ruttenfänge) 2004/05*

Eine nette Osterquappe:
Datum:Ostersonntag
Angelmethode: Grundangel
Köder: Fischfetzen
Wetter: Sternenklar
Wasser/Tiefe: etwa 40 Meter
Wo: Zugerse/CH
Untergrund: ??????,Ich vermute Kies,aber echt:Keine Ahnung
Beißzeit: Abenddämmerung
Fisch: Quappe,45cm
Sonstiges: Brandungsrute!


----------

